# Am I too old or just too scared?



## Grace2014

Hello Ex Pat world in Spain
I feel like a silly 'nearly old' women!(only 55).
I'm newly retired, newly single and in a place to realise my dream of forever of living in Spain. The only thing is I am terrified. All the research I am doing online is interesting but advice given via various sites seem very biased. If I explore property, obviously the advice is geared from those who are in the property business...ergo they either want to sell or rent me property.
I am hoping someone who reads this may take pity on me and give me genuine unbiased advice. I would quite literally be a single woman abroad. I don't want to be isolated so need to know I can make friends and be part of a local community. I don't particularly want to live exclusively within a holiday apartment where the neighbours change every week or so. I'd like to hear from older single people who have made the move and could offer advice on location, buy or rent, and how to find a safe area?
I know this sounds a lot but if you have walked this route you will know exactly what I mean.
Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


----------



## baldilocks

Grace2014 said:


> Hello Ex Pat world in Spain
> I feel like a silly 'nearly old' women!(only 55).
> I'm newly retired, newly single and in a place to realise my dream of forever of living in Spain. The only thing is I am terrified. All the research I am doing online is interesting but advice given via various sites seem very biased. If I explore property, obviously the advice is geared from those who are in the property business...ergo they either want to sell or rent me property.
> I am hoping someone who reads this may take pity on me and give me genuine unbiased advice. I would quite literally be a single woman abroad. I don't want to be isolated so need to know I can make friends and be part of a local community. I don't particularly want to live exclusively within a holiday apartment where the neighbours change every week or so. I'd like to hear from older single people who have made the move and could offer advice on location, buy or rent, and how to find a safe area?
> I know this sounds a lot but if you have walked this route you will know exactly what I mean.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies



1. You are NOT old. I moved here at 67, my wife then 49 and my mother in law 77.

2. There are a number of single women here much older than you.

3. Do you have any sort of a schedule in mind?

4. How much research have you done - it took me about 7 years to make sure that it would all work out right, first time without dropping financial clangers.

5. You say you are single. Does that mean you live alone or you have no other relatives? extant? or to consider?

6. Do you have any preferences as to area (seaside a little inland, well inland)? type of place (village/ town/ city/ urbanisation)? do you need to be near expats? do you speak the language? Can you drive? or will you need access to frequent public transport (be aware that this in't UK and transport in many places only runs at times when it is needed, e.g. to and from work/school, the odd shoppers bus? Will you need/want to be near/close to other expats? Are you UK television dependent? All these seemingly unrelated and insignificant matters will affect your ultimate choice of where you live.

7. If you are only 55, you will not be entitled to a form S1 based on your previous NI contributions because the current UK government is stopping them for all but OAPs after 1st April 2014. This means that you will have to take out some form of health insurance and depending on whether you have previous medical history that could become rather expensive.

8. If you are here for more than 90 days, you will have to apply for residency and to do that you will have to prove that you are able to support yourself. This will involve having an income of at least €650 per month being paid into a Spanish bank account and/or capital of €6000 also in a Spanish bank account BUT these amounts are laid in stone and vary from one area to another, from office to office and from funcionario to funcionario depending on who is interpreting the rules and how. (there is a rather humorous video on youtube - just search for "Funcionario Público" and you want one uploaded by a person by the name of German which shows a young girl defeating a funcionario!)


----------



## jojo

Yes, I can confirm that there are many people who are over 50 who have moved to Spain on their own (its probably easier than having to compromise lol). If you dont need work, then go for it - even if you give yourself a time limit. Tell yourself and your friends that you're just doing it for a few months. Then if it works you can stay, if it doesnt you can return without it looking like its gone wrong lol!!!!

So, decide where you want to be, a budget and go for a fact finding mission - you'll always wonder if you dont at least give it a go. 

So write a list of what you want to be near, a list of what you need to be near and then find those places on google and visit them!



Jo xxx


----------



## zenkarma

Grace2014 said:


> I'd like to hear from older single people who have made the move and could offer advice on location, buy or rent...


Location? How long is your piece of string? It's impossible to advise you on location as there's so many suitable ones all over Spain.

Only real way of knowing is to go visit possible locations and see how you like them. Finding a location to retire to cannot really be done over the internet.

Rent or buy? Buy or Rent? Good question, not an easy one to answer, it depends entirely on your circumstances and what your priorities are.

If you want flexibility and the ability to move/change locations, move back home if it doesn't work out or simply don't want to sink significant sums of money into an unstable property market - rent. If you know where you want to be are sure you want to be there and are looking to stay there for at least 10 years plus, buy but do your research thoroughly before you do so.


----------



## baldilocks

On the rent or buy question this is a copy of the reply I just put on the French forum to somebody who is labouring over that very question:


> First off I don't live in France as you can see but the buy/rent option is everywhere. There are many who advocate "Don't buy" because the markets still have some way to fall. To be fair that argument only really applies if you are looking to invest in the property on a short-term buy/sell basis. For me, I am buying as a home in the long term. Many people will argue that the €85,000 I paid for this house could be invested (in what?) and I could be receiving an income (peanuts) from it. The other choice is to rent, now for something on five levels and about 220 sq metres (5 beds and now 2 baths, 28 sq metre lounge/diner) plus a 42 sq metre attic plus patio, workshop and wood store I would have to pay somewhere about €800 per month plus all the utilities, etc. just as I do now.
> 
> The return on my investment of €85,000 is about €9,600 (no rent to pay) or about 11.3% tax free! and it pays for itself in less than 9 years.


----------



## zenkarma

baldilocks said:


> On the rent or buy question this is a copy of the reply I just put on the French forum to somebody who is labouring over that very question:


Baldi, you're being very misleading in that post not least of which because your figures are FUBAR'd.

If you bought a €85k house now it would actually cost €85k + 10-15% (€8,500-12,750) transaction cost.

And I'd question that the rental would be €800 a month on an €85k property as the usual rental return on any property is no more than 5% of capital value. Which makes the rent on that property €85k x 5% = €4,250/12 = €354 a month.

As you can see the transaction cost alone would account for the first two years rent before you even start paying back the capital.

The somewhat higher rent versus lowish purchase price is probably accounted by the fact that you bought it x years ago and are using current market rents!

Naughty, naughty.

The buy versus rent is nothing like as simple or as clear cut as your incorrect and obfuscated figures would suggest!


----------



## baldilocks

zenkarma said:


> Baldi, you're being very misleading in that post not least of which because your figures are FUBAR'd.
> 
> If you bought a €85k house now it would actually cost €85k + 10-15% (€8,500-12,750) transaction cost.
> 
> And I'd question that the rental would be €800 a month on an €85k property as the usual rental return on any property is no more than 5% of capital value. Which makes the rent on that property €85k x 5% = €4,250/12 = €354 a month.
> 
> As you can see the transaction cost alone would account for the first two years rent before you even start paying back the capital.
> 
> The somewhat higher rent versus lowish purchase price is probably accounted by the fact that you bought it x years ago and are using current market rents!
> 
> Naughty, naughty.
> 
> The buy versus rent is nothing like as simple or as clear cut as your incorrect and obfuscated figures would suggest!


It isn't the rental of an 85k property, it is what i would have to pay to get those facilities. 85k included the costs of buying including estate agent and abogado.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Grace2014 said:


> Hello Ex Pat world in Spain
> I feel like a silly 'nearly old' women!(only 55).
> I'm newly retired, newly single and in a place to realise my dream of forever of living in Spain. The only thing is I am terrified. All the research I am doing online is interesting but advice given via various sites seem very biased. If I explore property, obviously the advice is geared from those who are in the property business...ergo they either want to sell or rent me property.
> I am hoping someone who reads this may take pity on me and give me genuine unbiased advice. I would quite literally be a single woman abroad. I don't want to be isolated so need to know I can make friends and be part of a local community. I don't particularly want to live exclusively within a holiday apartment where the neighbours change every week or so. I'd like to hear from older single people who have made the move and could offer advice on location, buy or rent, and how to find a safe area?
> I know this sounds a lot but if you have walked this route you will know exactly what I mean.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


I came to Spain a long time ago in totally different circumstances to your own. I came young and single and with a job. Also with a family to fall back on if necessary.
I must admit that I often read of "older" people coming to Spain to live and find it difficult to imagine how I would cope going to live in Cyprus for example or Germany without knowing the laws, the language, without having friends there, no accommodation etc at my present age. I would be terrified, so although I haven't done what you wish to do, I can put myself in your shoes to a certain extent.
I think you're right to be scared. It's a big step. That doesn't necessarily mean that you shouldn't take that step though! I think you just have to know yourself, and your own personal limits very well.
You might do well starting off in an area with a high number of Brit immigrants in and making visits out and around other places with a higher degree of native population to see how you like it. For that reason I'd recommend Torrevieja where there are a lot of similar aged Brits. People who follow the forum will know I'm not a fan of Torrevieja, but I don't like it for myself. The other Brits that I met living there were really very happy. I did meet a woman, older than you who had started living there on her own and although it wasn't always easy, it wasn't overly difficult and she was happy.
Here on the forum I know Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: carolleb caroleb came here recently on her own and I think Guapachica did too??Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: GUAPACHICA
After 5 posts you can send them a Personal Message, but you can also find all their previous posts to see what they're writing about.
Another idea would be to take a couple of years spending more and more time over here, easing yourself in bit by bit, but in end only you can decide if you're ready for this


----------



## zenkarma

baldilocks said:


> 85k included the costs of buying including estate agent and abogado.


How many years ago?

If you're quoting the likely rent for a property with those facilities now, is it fair to compare that to the price of a property bought x years ago?

You need to compare like with like. Current likely rent versus current likely purchase price + transaction cost otherwise your figures are unreliable.


----------



## baldilocks

zenkarma said:


> How many years ago?
> 
> If you're quoting the likely rent for a property with those facilities now, is it fair to compare that to the price of a property bought x years ago?
> 
> You need to compare like with like. Current likely rent versus current likely purchase price + transaction cost otherwise your figures are unreliable.


Five. But according to you, that property would be worth much less now so that means the buy v rent works even better


----------



## mrypg9

We were property owners for over thirty years. Now we rent. We are both getting rather long in the tooth and we have no dependents -on the contrary, if we run out of dosh we will turn up on our wealthy son and dil's doorstep!
We left the UK for three years in Prague before coming here and brought with us the contents of the house we had lived in for thirty years: furniture, crockery, books, CDs, clothes. When we'd had enough of Prague we simply called up the removal company. Had we bought we could well have still been there waiting for a buyer and miserable.
When we came to Spain we moved into an apartment where many flats were rented as holiday lets. We both hated it. We had lived for years in a detached cottage with thick walls, our only neighbour the Co-Op Funeral Society yard and mortuary so it was as quiet as the grave (sorry).
I was so miserable I would have even gone back to Prague. So we found the rented house we've been in for over five years and will never leave Spain. In a few years' time we'll be moving from this village into a friend's house in a nearby quiet town.
If we had done as many urged us to do, buy property, we could not have been so mobile.
We are fortunate, I guess, in that we have an excellent landlord although it cuts both ways and having been landlords ourselves we are excellent tenants. If the roof falls in, the pool pump packs up, there are problems with water or electricity...we don't pay. I sold a property I owned in Canada when the tenant demanded refurbishment that would have cost a year's rent. We had a similar situation with a house we had rented out in the UK. Property ownership can cost you in terms of immediate revenue, whatever the long-term capital gain.
Now we have money from the sale of properties invested and can afford to rent wherever we wish, within reason. We aren't wealthy but we are secure against any currency fluctuation. We are friends with all our neighbours and live in a very pleasant neighbourhood but in the unlikely event that our neighbours moved - they're Spanish and built their house years ago - and disruptive people moved in...we'd move and be able to do so very swiftly.
Imo buying property or renting is a choice you make depending on your circumstances. In our case, it makes sense to enjoy our remaining years to the full whilst sensibly getting through our savings. 
If we had bought in Prague or bought in Spain when we first arrived we would not be as happy as we are today. My son and his family wouldn't dream of living in any property we left them in Prague so it would be a burden to them. They own a very nice house in Spain a five minute drive from our rented house.
We are two mature women, together for over thirty years and at some point in the future, hopefully not for some time yet, one of us will be single. We have found it very easy to make friends of all nationalities and have met people with very interesting backgrounds.
So my advice would be: sell your UK property, invest and live well off the proceeds, rent, learn Spanish asap, get involved with some club or charity and enjoy life. Others may of course disagree.
One thing though: we have moved our goods and chattels around Europe at considerable cost but it was important to us to have familiar things around us. Again, that might not matter to others.


----------



## Grace2014

*Sincere thanks*

Sincere thanks to all who replied to my post. This is the first time I have used any forum so I'm not sure of the correct protocol on using any forum. What is a moderator? What is a super moderator?
I'm not sure how reply to each of you or if I'm supposed to post a universal reply...maybe someone can give me some tips?
Anyhow I don't want to be rude and I don't want to bore you all to death but as I am going on my gut reaction, and as each of you gave me a sound advice and little gems therein, for now, I'll reply as follows.
baldilocks, thanks for your reply. 
I'm going to Costa Blanca at Easter and plan to spend a month or so exploring the area. I know there are lots of villages and towns near the sea so hopefully will reduce my search to one or two areas. I hope to locate to Spain this year so where you took seven years I hope to take seven months...I would like to be close to the sea, near ex pats and local Spanish people. Learning spanish just now, almost sorted my finances out, have two daughters who will visit (hopefully often). I am definitely UK TV dependant! Is there something I should know about this? Also, researching the health care which I think should be okay.
Jojo
Thanks for your post. Am writing that list and it really helps to focus on what is important and equally what is not important.
I'd like to rent a place for about three months to explore a location but it seems difficult to get a lease for this term? Holiday rental too expensive and long term rental seems too long? Is there any reasonable three/six month lets starting April or May anywhere?
Like the failure free comments for friends...if it doesn't work out...
Zen karma
Thanks for your post. I agree I won't find a place over the internet. That's the main reason for seeking advice from real people who have had real experience of negotiating this. I guess I want to avoid the pitfalls others my have encountered. My initial thoughts are rent before buying after establishing if I can survive happily for a whole year in a place... and still want to be there after that. You seem to be well versed in property issues? Maybe you could give me advice on what is acceptable monthly rental and running costs?
PeskyWesky
Thank you so much for your reply. I'll probably spend the rest of today exploring the websites you recommended. I like the idea of emailing people after five posts. Does this count as one post or would this be the second? I'm not really this stupid but honestly, so much information circling in my head...in a good way. Planning this move is so exciting!
Mrypg9
Thank you so much for your reply and sharing some of your story.
I do like the idea of being able to up root if or when??? I also like being rooted in a close knit community...realistically I know am a bit of a nomad but would be content moving in and around the same area if I have good connections. I don't think I'll buy property within the first year anyway, but I thought it might have been a better move financially in the long term? But I may be wrong. What should I expect to pay in rental and running costs for a 'good' property? 
Any how, if anyone still reading this, sincere and genuine thanks for taking the time from your day to reply to me. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina

The wonderful thing about coming on your own is that you don't have to compromise. You can come and go and move around as much as you like until you find something that suits_ you_. I can guarantee you won't have any problem meeting people and making friends!

To get an idea of rental prices check out alquiler Viviendas Torrevieja | Fotocasa.es. It's set to Torrevieja as someone recommended it earlier, but you can easily select another area.


----------



## baldilocks

OK so you have now added to the info that we have. If you have daughters who would wish to visit, then you need to be fairly near to an airport to which they can fly without too much difficulty from where they are located. However, try to avoid depending on only one low-cost airline, since they are apt to stop flying there irrespective of the number of people who wish to fly. (This may sound paradoxical but Ryan used to fly to Granada [our nearest airport - 70 km away] with almost full aircraft but they wanted to screw a larger subsidy to fly there. Granada city council declined to up their subsidy so Ryan stopped the service. Now we can use BA from London City at a comparable fare [everything is included and doesn't cost extra])


----------



## mrypg9

Grace2014;2846705
Mrypg9
Thank you so much for your reply and sharing some of your story.
I do like the idea of being able to up root if or when??? I also like being rooted in a close knit community...realistically I know am a bit of a nomad but would be content moving in and around the same area if I have good connections. I don't think I'll buy property within the first year anyway said:


> We started out paying 2300 euros five years ago for a large villa in a 'good' area with very large garden and pool. The house is old and showing signs of wear but that suits us as so are we. We have managed to halve our rent by asking for a long-temr contract which our absentee Austrian landlord was happy to give.
> This is supposedly a posh area but I would describe it as middle-class with a few immigrants and hard-working Spanish families. Our friends next door, a Spanish retired couple, were a primary school teacher and lorry driver. On the other side we have Manolo and Griga, he an architect who designed the house we live in ..but I try not to hold that against him. He is obviously going through the male menopause as he has begin to sport long hair, sideburns and a droopy moustache and has bought an Easy Rider type motor bike. Mind you, one of the houses in our street has been bought by an obviously wealthy Arab and we saw a cream Bentley (!) parked outside this morning so maybe it's going up in the world...or down, I suppose, depending on the occupants' profession.
> You can rent a two bed two bath piso round here in a gated community for around 600 euros plus utilities. Estepona is a lovely, quiet very Spanish seaside town and we can get to big shopping malls in Marbella within half an hour. We are equidistant from two airports, Malaga and Gibraltar. We have friends in the village and in and around Estepona.
> My son and family live in Surrey but visit their home in the village very frequently. It's great as they come here for the day or we meet for dinner somewhere then we go home to our own houses. OH and I like our own company.
> Wherever you decide to locate I hope you will be as content as we are.


----------



## baldilocks

One things I did omit from my initial list of things to consider is "climate". Near the southern coast you are going to get quite warm summers with a certain amount of humidity but winters will not be so cold. Climate can vary with altitude as well as latitude so the higher you are can mean a quite severe difference in climate and Spain having varying altitudes and terrains can mean a lot of micro-climates.

Where we live is 723 m amsl and our normal summer max is about 38-39° and quite dry (humidity down to 25-35% or lower) and winter min about 2 - 3°. Because we live in a sort of bowl (they call them hoyas) surrounded by mountains we often have blue skies and sunshine while round about there are clouds, however in winter sometimes clouds can get caught in the bowl and we end up sitting in a wet soggy cloud. 

A little north of here and one is in the Guadalquivir depression and altitude drops to 120m and the temperature in summer is often 8° higher. Farther north and you are on the central plateau (Madrid, etc.) and it can be hot in summer and bitterly cold in winter and snow can be more frequent.

Try this website for climatological information throughout Spain:
Datos climatológicos - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
just select the type of info (averages, extremes, etc.) the Autonomous Community and location in which you are interested, then select the nearest place. Bera in mind that this is historical data and as they say when trying to sell you some investment (that may not be worth the paper it is printed on) "past performance is no indication of future performance" (or words to that effect!).


----------



## Kerry UK

Hi Grace!

A few months ago I was more or less in the same position as you, except I am a bit older - I will be 58 in March. So there's my answer to the first part of your question!

I am single, and only thought seriously about moving to Spain last May. Now I have done it, and I couldn't be happier. Life is too short not to take chances, but do your research first. And that's where the people on this site have been invaluable to me, and I will be eternally grateful for their help and encouragement, so now I will try to do the same for you!

I am renting - not only do I not have enough capital to enable me to buy, but I want to retain the freedom to move around if I feel the need. I was renting in the UK before moving to Spain, but I have a far better apartment here than I could afford in the UK.

Location is really personal: I came here on a location-finding/flat-hunting mission on 18 December, and booked myself into a hotel in Guardamar for 3 weeks. I had done a lot of research on the internet, and spoken to friends who had lived in Spain, and I was convinced that Guardamar was the place for me. Within a couple of days of arriving there, it was clear to me that my heart was not in it. So I spent a week or so - aside from Christmas and New Year - travelling up and down the coast, via bus and tram. (The public transport in Spain is wonderful, and cheap too!)

I visited Torrevieja, because I had friends who used to live there, and I knew that there was a big ex-pat community there. I personally didn't like it: I tried to persuade myself to like it, especially as I saw some very cheap properties to rent. I could perhaps have been tempted by one of the urbanisations on the outskirts of the town - La Mata looked nice - but I don't drive, am totally reliant on public transport, and hated the thought of trying to cross over the huge dual carriageway where the bus drops you off!!

I returned to this forum for advice, and DunWorkin, one of the members here, recommended that I have a look at the area North of Alicante. To cut a long story short, I did that, and I fell in love with a beautiful, small seaside town called El Campello. It is 25 minutes from Alicante, on the tram, and has miles of beautiful beaches. It has plenty of British people here, there is a U3A group and an English speaking club (both of which I have yet to check out). Within a week of arriving here I had a beautiful rented flat, which I moved into at the beginning of this month. It has 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, a shared pool and a large terrace, and the rent is 450 Euros a month, including community charge. I am spending a few days with family in the UK, but will be returning home to Spain on Saturday, and I really can't wait.

If you check out my previous posts on this forum, you will be able to see the journey I took from first asking about moving to Spain, to actually doing it. Maybe that will help you, but if not I am happy for you to ask me whatever you like, either on this thread or by private message if you prefer.

With regard to the second part of your original question - yes, at times it has been scary. But it has also been exciting, and challenging, and I needed that!! What would be more scary for me would be not to try, and then to get to a point in later life and say that I wish I had given it a go.

Kerry x


----------



## baldilocks

> Quoting Kerry's post
> (The public transport in Spain is wonderful, and cheap too!)


That all depends where you are and what the demand is. Along that coast and in some of the popular places along the CdS, there is good and frequent public transport as there is in most cities but, move out and away from the costas and the cities and you may find only three or four buses a day, fewer on Saturdays and maybe none on Sunday - some places have even less than that or none at all. Trains are quite good, some not so fast and infrequent but again it depends where you are.


----------



## Kerry UK

baldilocks said:


> That all depends where you are and what the demand is. Along that coast and in some of the popular places along the CdS, there is good and frequent public transport as there is in most cities but, move out and away from the costas and the cities and you may find only three or four buses a day, fewer on Saturdays and maybe none on Sunday - some places have even less than that or none at all. Trains are quite good, some not so fast and infrequent but again it depends where you are.


You are right, of course. I should have said that this was a major factor in my decision to look in this part of Spain. But even though I was expecting it to be efficient here, I was still pleasantly surprised by the cheap fares (in comparison to the UK), and also the courteous and helpful attitude of the bus and coach drivers.


----------



## Grace2014

Kerry UK said:


> Hi Grace!
> 
> A few months ago I was more or less in the same position as you, except I am a bit older - I will be 58 in March. So there's my answer to the first part of your question!
> 
> I am single, and only thought seriously about moving to Spain last May. Now I have done it, and I couldn't be happier. Life is too short not to take chances, but do your research first. And that's where the people on this site have been invaluable to me, and I will be eternally grateful for their help and encouragement, so now I will try to do the same for you!
> 
> I am renting - not only do I not have enough capital to enable me to buy, but I want to retain the freedom to move around if I feel the need. I was renting in the UK before moving to Spain, but I have a far better apartment here than I could afford in the UK.
> 
> Location is really personal: I came here on a location-finding/flat-hunting mission on 18 December, and booked myself into a hotel in Guardamar for 3 weeks. I had done a lot of research on the internet, and spoken to friends who had lived in Spain, and I was convinced that Guardamar was the place for me. Within a couple of days of arriving there, it was clear to me that my heart was not in it. So I spent a week or so - aside from Christmas and New Year - travelling up and down the coast, via bus and tram. (The public transport in Spain is wonderful, and cheap too!)
> 
> I visited Torrevieja, because I had friends who used to live there, and I knew that there was a big ex-pat community there. I personally didn't like it: I tried to persuade myself to like it, especially as I saw some very cheap properties to rent. I could perhaps have been tempted by one of the urbanisations on the outskirts of the town - La Mata looked nice - but I don't drive, am totally reliant on public transport, and hated the thought of trying to cross over the huge dual carriageway where the bus drops you off!!
> 
> I returned to this forum for advice, and DunWorkin, one of the members here, recommended that I have a look at the area North of Alicante. To cut a long story short, I did that, and I fell in love with a beautiful, small seaside town called El Campello. It is 25 minutes from Alicante, on the tram, and has miles of beautiful beaches. It has plenty of British people here, there is a U3A group and an English speaking club (both of which I have yet to check out). Within a week of arriving here I had a beautiful rented flat, which I moved into at the beginning of this month. It has 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, a shared pool and a large terrace, and the rent is 450 Euros a month, including community charge. I am spending a few days with family in the UK, but will be returning home to Spain on Saturday, and I really can't wait.
> 
> If you check out my previous posts on this forum, you will be able to see the journey I took from first asking about moving to Spain, to actually doing it. Maybe that will help you, but if not I am happy for you to ask me whatever you like, either on this thread or by private message if you prefer.
> 
> With regard to the second part of your original question - yes, at times it has been scary. But it has also been exciting, and challenging, and I needed that!! What would be more scary for me would be not to try, and then to get to a point in later life and say that I wish I had given it a go.
> 
> Kerry x


Thank you so much Kerry. I'm not sure how to go about emailing you: I think I would prefer this as I wouldn't want to bore everyone with the numerous questions I have!
El Campello sounds lovely and well worth a visit. I'm coming over to Costa Blanca in April with my daughters for a week and staying in a place called Benissa. I hope to stay on for a couple weeks after they return home and do some exploring: after looking at El Campello I think I'll base myself there either in a hotel or apartment. Everyone mentions their flexibility when renting and how easy to move around should they wish. Is there a minimum rental period? How many months rental or deposit is required?


----------



## xabiaxica

Grace2014 said:


> Thank you so much Kerry. I'm not sure how to go about emailing you: I think I would prefer this as I wouldn't want to bore everyone with the numerous questions I have!
> El Campello sounds lovely and well worth a visit. I'm coming over to Costa Blanca in April with my daughters for a week and staying in a place called Benissa. I hope to stay on for a couple weeks after they return home and do some exploring: after looking at El Campello I think I'll base myself there either in a hotel or apartment. Everyone mentions their flexibility when renting and how easy to move around should they wish. Is there a minimum rental period? How many months rental or deposit is required?


when you have a few more posts you'll have access to our Private Message facility. Then you can just click on Kerry's name, select Private Message & contact her that way


----------



## Grace2014

Thanks, I was really serious when I said I'd never used any kind of forum before...what is a moderator and what is a super moderator?
Is a post when I start a thread or answer a thread?
Thanks in advance
Grace


----------



## xabiaxica

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks, I was really serious when I said I'd never used any kind of forum before...what is a moderator and what is a super moderator?
> Is a post when I start a thread or answer a thread?
> Thanks in advance
> Grace


moderators & super moderators just make sure everyone follows the rules 

super moderators can do a few more techy admin-type things than moderators

a post is any message at all - either in reply to a thread or when you start a thread

you seem to know that a thread is a discussion, yes?


----------



## Kerry UK

Hi Grace

Once you have access to Private Messages I will send you my email address. I just tried but not available yet.

Kerry


----------



## Grace2014

Thanks Kerry.
Was wondering what the weather is like is Costa Blanca? 
It's so cold and wet just now where I am even the dog is refusing to go over the door!


----------



## Grace2014

Yes, have been reading a few and was amused at how some folks seem to get 'annoyed' at times.
The forum is great for getting real information and I am so glad I found it..


----------



## baldilocks

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks Kerry.
> Was wondering what the weather is like is Costa Blanca?
> It's so cold and wet just now where I am even the dog is refusing to go over the door!


Go to:
The Weather. Predicción por Municipios: Alacant/Alicante - Municipios destacados - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

This is for the Alicante Autonomous Community, just select the location you are interested in. You can change the Autonomous Community to Valencia or wherever.


----------



## Grace2014

baldilocks said:


> Go to:
> The Weather. Predicción por Municipios: Alacant/Alicante - Municipios destacados - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
> 
> This is for the Alicante Autonomous Community, just select the location you are interested in. You can change the Autonomous Community to Valencia or wherever.


Thanks goldilocks. 
You certainly have loads of information to share!
I was wondering if anyone could give me information on how the public transport is from Alicante airport to El Campello? My daughter and I might come over for a few days in the coming weeks, just wondering what type of clothing would be needed?


----------



## baldilocks

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks goldilocks.
> You certainly have loads of information to share!
> I was wondering if anyone could give me information on how the public transport is from Alicante airport to El Campello? My daughter and I might come over for a few days in the coming weeks, just wondering what type of clothing would be needed?


Try these three webpages:

Transporte público - Aeropuerto de Alicante-Elche - Aena Aeropuertos 
Autobuses urbanos - Transporte público - Aeropuerto de Alicante-Elche - Aena Aeropuertos
http://www.tramalicante.es/descargas/pdf/p_zonal2012.pdf

OK so maybe it is stretching your Spanish a bit (or not) but try to see if you can understand them.

As for your clothing question I am absolutely nowhere near there but you have the weather forecast which should give you some idea.

My previous query about whether you were television dependent relates to the fact that satellite access is changing and you may lose satellite access to all the UK channels in the very near future.


----------



## Jumar

We are in Totana, Murcia. Last Friday walking at the coast we were all wearing four layers of clothing, hats and gloves! On Sunday we had lunch outside and we were wearing shorts and tee-shirts. The days in between and since then have been partly cloudy so needed a fleece and now rain is forecast over the next few days. So I would suggest you bring clothing that you can layer as required and a waterproof lightweight jacket.


----------



## Grace2014

jaws101 said:


> We are in Totana, Murcia. Last Friday walking at the coast we were all wearing four layers of clothing, hats and gloves! On Sunday we had lunch outside and we were wearing shorts and tee-shirts. The days in between and since then have been partly cloudy so needed a fleece and now rain is forecast over the next few days. So I would suggest you bring clothing that you can layer as required and a waterproof lightweight jacket.


Just like here then...be prepared for all seasons, thanks.
I spend six months of the year staying dry and warm and six month staying dry...apparently Scotland did see sunshine last summer but as I was in Spain I missed it. Definitely wasn't sunny when I got home. Waterproof jacket and layers it will be. Hopefully won't be too unpleasant and can walk and explore in relative comfort. 
A case of hope for the best, expect the worst, and take what comes....


----------



## brocher

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks goldilocks.
> You certainly have loads of information to share!
> I was wondering if anyone could give me information on how the public transport is from Alicante airport to El Campello? My daughter and I might come over for a few days in the coming weeks, just wondering what type of clothing would be needed?


Heehee, Baldi's had a hair transplant!


----------



## Grace2014

brocher said:


> Heehee, Baldi's had a hair transplant!


Oops
No offence intended (LOL)


----------



## baldilocks

Grace2014 said:


> Oops
> No offence intended (LOL)


No gold, just a touch of silver!


----------



## Kerry UK

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks goldilocks.
> You certainly have loads of information to share!
> I was wondering if anyone could give me information on how the public transport is from Alicante airport to El Campello? My daughter and I might come over for a few days in the coming weeks, just wondering what type of clothing would be needed?


Transport from the airport is good. Outside the airport, on the Departures (2nd) floor, the C6 bus leaves for Alicante every 20 minutes, every day of the year. The first bus leaves at 6.40, and the last at 23.00. You want to get off at Plaza de los Luceros, which is the tram station. The fare is €2.90. You then go down to the tram, by lift or escalator, and get the tram which is going to either El Campello or Benidorm, whichever comes first. You will need to get a ticket from the machine or ticket office, and scan that at the barriers. The fare is €1.45. You can also get a card which is valid for 10 trips and works out a little cheaper and is more convenient. The tram ride is along the coast for much of the journey - enjoy the views!!

I'm not there until Saturday, but before I left last week I was wearing shorts and T-shirt in the middle of the day, but early morning/late afternoon/evening I needed warm clothing.

Kerry


----------



## mrypg9

I find the dress/climate issue fascinating. It seems that whatever the weather, from November to April the locals go around clad in long trousers/jeans,boots, sweaters and jackets. When we first moved here, in December five years ago, the days were sunny and I ventured out in white shorts and white legs and got funny looks. When I saw furry jackets, sweaters and long boots in shops I used to wonder who bought them. Now I know.
Yesterday the thermometer on our terace read 36C at 4pm. Obviously that wasn't the 'real' temperature but it was warm. I walked the dogs in jeans, Timberland boots and a sweater with scarf and was too hot. Today it's chilly and we have heavy rain. Sometimes the rain is so intense we wear rubber trousers and waterproofs. I dare say we look odd but we keep warm and dry.
Even when the sun shines, only tourists wear shorts round here. I guess we guiris have different tolerances to the Spanish climate than locals, most of whom I notice keep in the shade in summer while some guiris roast themselves.
We did the first couple of years but don't now. We will never be bronzed but have a healthy slightly tanned hue to our faces and limbs, quite enough for us.


----------



## AlanS

mrypg9 said:


> Sometimes the rain is so intense we wear rubber trousers and waterproofs.


Gotta get me a pair of them rubber trousers


----------



## mrypg9

We wear them to keep dry, not as a fetish, you know..


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> We wear them to keep dry, not as a fetish, you know..


One can but dream!


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> One can but dream!


How I came by my rubber trousers

It was a wet day and I had my first appointment with the Estepona Mayor. I put on a waterproof jacket and cap but just jeans and shoes. I parked outside the town centre and decided to walk in. After a short time the heavens opened and my lower half got -literally- soaked to the skin. This was extremely uncomfortable so I popped into a ferreteria and purchased said trousers and a pair of Wellies which the shop assistant kindly allowed me to put on in the shop basement. Unfortunately the trousers were very long so I had to tuck them into the Wellies, producing an effect similar to that of the attire of a Gestapo officer.
So off I went to the Town Hall, clad in trousers, boots, black jacket and cap.
On meeting the Mayor I felt obliged to apologise for my attire. 
'Disculpa mi ropa', said I. 
Not at all fazed by the apparition of a mature Englishwoman dressed in such a bizarre outfit, he gallantly replied that it was I who should excuse_ his_ inappropriate clothing.
He was not wearing a tie.
Another of those incidents that made me love Spain.

P/S/ I have cut a length off the trousers and no longer look like a female version of Adolf Eichmann when wearing them, which I don't do that often.

I am telling you this, Baldy, and Alan too, to clear up any confusion you may have in your minds..


----------



## Grace2014

mrypg9 said:


> I find the dress/climate issue fascinating. It seems that whatever the weather, from November to April the locals go around clad in long trousers/jeans,boots, sweaters and jackets. When we first moved here, in December five years ago, the days were sunny and I ventured out in white shorts and white legs and got funny looks. When I saw furry jackets, sweaters and long boots in shops I used to wonder who bought them. Now I know.
> Yesterday the thermometer on our terace read 36C at 4pm. Obviously that wasn't the 'real' temperature but it was warm. I walked the dogs in jeans, Timberland boots and a sweater with scarf and was too hot. Today it's chilly and we have heavy rain. Sometimes the rain is so intense we wear rubber trousers and waterproofs. I dare say we look odd but we keep warm and dry.
> Even when the sun shines, only tourists wear shorts round here. I guess we guiris have different tolerances to the Spanish climate than locals, most of whom I notice keep in the shade in summer while some guiris roast themselves.
> We did the first couple of years but don't now. We will never be bronzed but have a healthy slightly tanned hue to our faces and limbs, quite enough for us.


I live in Argyll on the west coast of Scotland - I can do rubber trousers...but shorts? What are they? I think I may have a memory of past decades where I did have these 'shorts'. Don't have them anymore - or the body that went with them...
Sounds like Alicante area is very similar in Winter to a good summer here in Argyll...I think I know what to pack for a short break...and if they sell rubber trousers I won't need to pack mine.


----------



## Leper

I didn't read all the posts on this subject so forgive me if I am duplicating any information.

This is a very easy case to analyse:-
Strengths:- Not old, Healthy, Wanting to move to Spain, Eager to make new friends. Availability of hard cash.

Weaknesses:- Fear, Lack of first hand knowledge.

Opportunities:- New Friendships, Better Climate, Cheaper Living, Rentals never so cheap. Purchasing a Property:- Prices have bottomed out (let's not argue on this one)

Threats:- Fear, Fear and more Fear.

The message on my calendar reads "Ships in harbour are safe; Ships were never meant to stay in harbour.

Try renting anywhere in Spain for about six weeks. I recommend the coast. Also, I suggest you rent a 2 bedroom apartment, perhaps you can have a son or daughter join you for a time. Rental of an apartment in a central location will cost you €500 per calendar month + electricity. You will have no difficulty in moving location within one area or externally if you so wish. 

Go for it; you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## Grace2014

Leper said:


> I didn't read all the posts on this subject so forgive me if I am duplicating any information.
> 
> This is a very easy case to analyse:-
> Strengths:- Not old, Healthy, Wanting to move to Spain, Eager to make new friends. Availability of hard cash.
> 
> Weaknesses:- Fear, Lack of first hand knowledge.
> 
> Opportunities:- New Friendships, Better Climate, Cheaper Living, Rentals never so cheap. Purchasing a Property:- Prices have bottomed out (let's not argue on this one)
> 
> Threats:- Fear, Fear and more Fear.
> 
> The message on my calendar reads "Ships in harbour are safe; Ships were never meant to stay in harbour.
> 
> Try renting anywhere in Spain for about six weeks. I recommend the coast. Also, I suggest you rent a 2 bedroom apartment, perhaps you can have a son or daughter join you for a time. Rental of an apartment in a central location will cost you €500 per calendar month + electricity. You will have no difficulty in moving location within one area or externally if you so wish.
> 
> Go for it; you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


Couldn't agree more! Reassuring to hear others saying it 'though!
I 'think' my plan is to rent ?El Campello for around 3 months if I can get a let for this period. If I like it I'll stay on for a while or perhaps move to a different place for 3 months or so. At least I would have a comparison by then...I'll still have a property in UK and will keep it until I am sure where I will be but I don't intend to buy or sell property within the first year. Flexibility is the key until decisions can be made from well informed real and personal experience. No doubt I will have 'wobbly' times ahead...but I'm even looking forward to embracing them too. Would be great if there were personal guided tours by an ex pat service for folks like me. If anyone out there looking for employment opportunities I'm sure you could do a reasonable trade in 'orientation breaks' for potential ex pats? Maybe this type of service exists already? If it does share the details please....lol


----------



## Grace2014

El Campello 
I'm so confused about the rental situation, holiday rental far too expensive and what is a long term rental etc That's why I want to come over ASAP and check it out first hand with the agents. If I come over at Easter I might manage to get the remainder of a winter let...no substitute for coming over and passing my details to the estate agents and seeing if it is a place I want to spend time...looks good on the net. I did check out the U3A group although there's not a great website, but good to know there is one.
Anyone in or near to El Campello who could offer any information on the locality and able to meet for a coffee and chat next month would be really appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9

Grace2014 said:


> I live in Argyll on the west coast of Scotland - I can do rubber trousers...but shorts? What are they? I think I may have a memory of past decades where I did have these 'shorts'. Don't have them anymore - or the body that went with them...
> Sounds like Alicante area is very similar in Winter to a good summer here in Argyll...I think I know what to pack for a short break...and if they sell rubber trousers I won't need to pack mine.


My partner is Glaswegian. We intended to stay in Spain for a few years, move on to France then retire for good to a Georgian loft in Glasgow's Merchant City.
I went to Glasgow for a Conference at Easter two years ago and froze. We will not be leaving Spain.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> My partner is Glaswegian. We intended to stay in Spain for a few years, move on to France then retire for good to a Georgian loft in Glasgow's Merchant City.
> I went to Glasgow for a Conference at Easter two years ago and froze. We will not be leaving Spain.


You obviously didn't have your kinky rubber wear on!


----------



## Grace2014

mrypg9 said:


> My partner is Glaswegian. We intended to stay in Spain for a few years, move on to France then retire for good to a Georgian loft in Glasgow's Merchant City.
> I went to Glasgow for a Conference at Easter two years ago and froze. We will not be leaving Spain.


I am from Glasgow...not lived there for forty years but visit frequently as one of my daughters lives in the west end. I love the place...hate the weather.


----------



## Leper

Grace2014 said:


> El Campello
> I'm so confused about the rental situation, holiday rental far too expensive and what is a long term rental etc That's why I want to come over ASAP and check it out first hand with the agents. If I come over at Easter I might manage to get the remainder of a winter let...no substitute for coming over and passing my details to the estate agents and seeing if it is a place I want to spend time...looks good on the net. I did check out the U3A group although there's not a great website, but good to know there is one.
> Anyone in or near to El Campello who could offer any information on the locality and able to meet for a coffee and chat next month would be really appreciated.


I'm getting "thrown" by off point issues here. However, Grace is coming to Spain and (to me at least) appears to be over investigating the problem. To a Letting Agent she is a lamb to the slaughter - Remember she pointed out her Fear of dipping her feet in the issue.

Therefore, can I suggest you go down the road of Private Rental. Remember, it is a Renters Market in Spain and is likely to remain so for years to come. The whole country is your oyster. 

Come to whatever area you wish. Stay in a hotel for a few days and you will have no problem extending your stay if you wish (the hotels are near empty despite some publicity especially before the end of June). Have a look around. Ask questions in areas that grab your attention. Do not commit to any rental beyond two months. This will be enough time for you to know whether you like a resort, town, area, community. I would point out that you judge nothing during late June to late August. Holiday feels can project untrue vibes. But, from September onwards you know the truth of wherever you are.

Believe me, from September on you will experience the real truth.


----------



## Grace2014

Leper said:


> I'm getting "thrown" by off point issues here. However, Grace is coming to Spain and (to me at least) appears to be over investigating the problem. To a Letting Agent she is a lamb to the slaughter - Remember she pointed out her Fear of dipping her feet in the issue.
> 
> Therefore, can I suggest you go down the road of Private Rental. Remember, it is a Renters Market in Spain and is likely to remain so for years to come. The whole country is your oyster.
> 
> Come to whatever area you wish. Stay in a hotel for a few days and you will have no problem extending your stay if you wish (the hotels are near empty despite some publicity especially before the end of June). Have a look around. Ask questions in areas that grab your attention. Do not commit to any rental beyond two months. This will be enough time for you to know whether you like a resort, town, area, community. I would point out that you judge nothing during late June to late August. Holiday feels can project untrue vibes. But, from September onwards you know the truth of wherever you are.
> 
> Believe me, from September on you will experience the real truth.


Hi Leper
Your wise words have been taken on board.
I am confused by the rental market and lease periods etc. I don't want to get caught in a twelve month lease and perhaps, as you point out, want to move elsewhere after two months once I have got to know the area, and don't want to have to stay there simply because of a lease agreement. Also, I don't know enough about the various different areas. I like the look of El Campello and various places on the Costa del Sol...but this is the look of these places, not the more important 'feel' for the lifestyle. That I will not get from the net. I want to visit El Campello within the next month for a few days to gauge the 'feel' of the area and check out the rental position (or rule it out). I hadn't considered private rentals...would appreciate any pointers on where to find them online or on location. I would like to experience life in Costa Blanca and Costa del Sol before looking at a 12 month or longer stay in either...as you say there are many places and I would love to explore them all but I do have to start somewhere at sometime. The sometime is definitely now, the somewhere is negotiable. Advice and comments truly appreciated.


----------



## zenkarma

mrypg9 said:


> It was a wet day and I had my first appointment with the Estepona Mayor. I put on a waterproof jacket and cap but just jeans and shoes. I parked outside the town centre and decided to walk in. After a short time the heavens opened and my lower half got -literally- soaked to the skin. This was extremely uncomfortable so I popped into a ferreteria and purchased said trousers and a pair of Wellies which the shop assistant kindly allowed me to put on in the shop basement. Unfortunately the trousers were very long so I had to tuck them into the Wellies, producing an effect similar to that of the attire of a Gestapo officer.


What a pack of lies.

You're just naturally kinky! :rain:


----------



## Leper

You said it yourself and you must start somewhere. An off season holiday or a cheap flight one way keeping the return date open will show you your options and quell your fear.

When you get to your location ask questions locally. I have no doubt you will pick up accommodation and at fair prices without entering into leases, terms of agreement etc.


----------



## dance14

:wave:I think you are very brave and hope you go for it, if you do move out please post messages to let us know how you get on. I retire in 18 months and my husband and I are hoping to retire. I have started looking at various websites already, I know it is not as good as visiting, but at least it keeps me updated as to what is in the area. I think that is important. My husband and I like going to quiz nights and ballroom/sequence dancing and walking - but on the flat as I can't manage hills. So, I look around at posts and websites to see areas where those kind of things go on.
So, I don't know a lot about the house/flat rent/buy dilemmas, but just to put in my advice - I would consider what kind of activiities you enjoy and see what areas they are in.
I am sure you will find lots of new things to do, but at first it would be nice to have the familiarity of doing things you enjoy with likeminded people, :nod:


----------



## dance14

:wave:I think you are very brave and hope you go for it, if you do move out please post messages to let us know how you get on. I retire in 18 months and my husband and I are hoping to retire to spain. I have started looking at various websites already, I know it is not as good as visiting, but at least it keeps me updated as to what is in the area. I think that is important. My husband and I like going to quiz nights and ballroom/sequence dancing and walking - but on the flat as I can't manage hills. So, I look around at posts and websites to see areas where those kind of things go on.
So, I don't know a lot about the house/flat rent/buy dilemmas, but just to put in my advice - I would consider what kind of activiities you enjoy and see what areas they are in.
I am sure you will find lots of new things to do, but at first it would be nice to have the familiarity of doing things you enjoy with likeminded people, :nod:


----------



## Grace2014

dance14 said:


> :wave:I think you are very brave and hope you go for it, if you do move out please post messages to let us know how you get on. I retire in 18 months and my husband and I are hoping to retire to spain. I have started looking at various websites already, I know it is not as good as visiting, but at least it keeps me updated as to what is in the area. I think that is important. My husband and I like going to quiz nights and ballroom/sequence dancing and walking - but on the flat as I can't manage hills. So, I look around at posts and websites to see areas where those kind of things go on.
> So, I don't know a lot about the house/flat rent/buy dilemmas, but just to put in my advice - I would consider what kind of activiities you enjoy and see what areas they are in.
> I am sure you will find lots of new things to do, but at first it would be nice to have the familiarity of doing things you enjoy with likeminded people, :nod:


I'm not that brave but I'm definitely going for it! I'm going over next month for two weeks, will stay in different areas and if I find a place I think can live with for 3 or 6 months I'll take on the lease, come back for a larger suitcase and then it begins!
I've been working and raising a family for my whole adult life so I am not really sure what my interests are as a singleton? However I am really looking forward to finding out! I've never been to a quiz night or been able to join ballroom dancing but I'd love to try both...I'm fairly good at general knowledge and trivia and I love watching 'Strictly...
Don't know if you need a partner to go to dance classes 'though.
Would love to know how your internet research is going and would love you to share your findings and discoveries. I will definitely keep you posted with my adventures, good, bad or indifferent but hopefully more good!
I'm planning to stay in El Campello for a week and Altea for a week. Will explore surrounding areas and properties while I'm there. Have seen lovely properties on line so am eager to see if they match up. 
If I knew how to put one those smiley faces on this I would, it seems a nicer way to round up a post


----------



## Grace2014

Grace2014 said:


> I'm not that brave but I'm definitely going for it! I'm going over next month for two weeks, will stay in different areas and if I find a place I think can live with for 3 or 6 months I'll take on the lease, come back for a larger suitcase and then it begins!
> I've been working and raising a family for my whole adult life so I am not really sure what my interests are as a singleton? However I am really looking forward to finding out! I've never been to a quiz night or been able to join ballroom dancing but I'd love to try both...I'm fairly good at general knowledge and trivia and I love watching 'Strictly...
> Don't know if you need a partner to go to dance classes 'though.
> Would love to know how your internet research is going and would love you to share your findings and discoveries. I will definitely keep you posted with my adventures, good, bad or indifferent but hopefully more good!
> I'm planning to stay in El Campello for a week and Altea for a week. Will explore surrounding areas and properties while I'm there. Have seen lovely properties on line so am eager to see if they match up.
> If I knew how to put one those smiley faces on this I would, it seems a nicer way to round up a post


Looks like I managed a smiley face...just shows you can do more than you think you can.....?


----------



## Grace2014

xabiachica said:


> moderators & super moderators just make sure everyone follows the rules
> 
> super moderators can do a few more techy admin-type things than moderators
> 
> a post is any message at all - either in reply to a thread or when you start a thread
> 
> you seem to know that a thread is a discussion, yes?


Hi, still finding my way around the forum...sound information and warm encouragement in abundance and most welcome.
I'm not sure how or when to post a new thread....?
I'm coming over next month, either 5th or 11th February for two weeks. I'll be staying one week in El Campello and one week in Altea. The Purpose of my trip is to explore surrounding areas and rental properties therein. Looks good on the internet but no substitute for a visit to both areas to get the 'feel' for the environment. I'm not sure if I start a new post/thread or continue to do what I'm doing?
I was hoping to ask for any advice or tips re Altea and El Campello and if anyone would be available to meet up for a coffee during my stay there? If I find a suitable place I'd hopefully sign the lease from March onwards...here's hoping. My preference after taking on board all advice and comments would be a 3 to 6 month let, then evaluate my next course of action.
Do I start a new post with this request or is it okay the way it is? Just want to reach as many forum folks from Altea and El Campello.
Thank


----------



## Roy C

Velez-Malaga, Periana and Torre Del Mar are really nice places on or near the coast. That is the area we intend to retire to in a couple of years. I am the same age as you and I'm so jealous you are about to start your new adventure soon. Good luck and just embrace it. Use the forums and do your homework and I'm sure everything will be great.


----------



## Grace2014

Roy C said:


> Velez-Malaga, Periana and Torre Del Mar are really nice places on or near the coast. That is the area we intend to retire to in a couple of years. I am the same age as you and I'm so jealous you are about to start your new adventure soon. Good luck and just embrace it. Use the forums and do your homework and I'm sure everything will be great.


Thanks, I'm of to explore the places you mention on the internet. The great thing about renting really is the flexibility you have. I could probably happily rent different properties in different areas for the next few years before 'settling down'...

"Sometimes on the way to the dream you get lost and find a better one"


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks, I'm of to explore the places you mention on the internet. The great thing about renting really is the flexibility you have. I could probably happily rent different properties in different areas for the next few years before 'settling down'...
> 
> "Sometimes on the way to the dream you get lost and find a better one"


There have been some recent threads on Campello so do a search using the advanced search/ entire thread option.


----------



## baldilocks

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks, I'm of to explore the places you mention on the internet. The great thing about renting really is the flexibility you have. I could probably happily rent different properties in different areas for the next few years before 'settling down'...
> 
> "Sometimes on the way to the dream you get lost and find a better one"


Don't forget to use google earth. You can select street view on many streets and virtually drive along them.


----------



## Roy C

Grace2014 said:


> Thanks, I'm of to explore the places you mention on the internet. The great thing about renting really is the flexibility you have. I could probably happily rent different properties in different areas for the next few years before 'settling down'...
> 
> "Sometimes on the way to the dream you get lost and find a better one"


We are also going to rent when we eventually retire there and will enjoy the opportunity to try different places. It is tempting to buy but I do think it will be a while before prices rise so we will still have the option if we wanted too . I fancy a bit of travelling around the country but we might just not want to move from the first place we live, who knows.......


----------



## zenkarma

Grace2014 said:


> "Sometimes on the way to the dream you get lost and find a better one"


Indeed.

We spend so much of our lives hussling and busling from one place to another we forget the journey we're traveling. In my opinion finding a place to retire to should be seen as an enjoyable journey and ultimately if you enjoy the journey you'll arrive at your destination automatically. 

Unfortunately this mentality is hard-wired into us throughout our working lives and it's hard to take a different route. You see so many people come to the forum and say the same thing: 'I want to retire to Spain but don't know where to go'. Same mentality—A to B as fast as possible.

Spain itself epitomises (much to many people's chagrin) this slower, more relaxed way of life. Finding your ultimate destination should be considered an enjoyable journey first and foremost, your final destination will become easily apparent.

Renting first and soaking up the culture and way of life in Spain is a fabulous way of achieving this. Even more so when you consider the vast array of rental properties available—many at very reasonable prices.


----------



## mrypg9

zenkarma said:


> Indeed.
> 
> We spend so much of our lives hussling and busling from one place to another we forget the journey we're traveling. In my opinion finding a place to retire to should be seen as an enjoyable journey and ultimately if you enjoy the journey you'll arrive at your destination automatically.
> 
> Unfortunately this mentality is hard-wired into us throughout our working lives and it's hard to take a different route. You see so many people come to the forum and say the same thing: 'I want to retire to Spain but don't know where to go'. Same mentality—A to B as fast as possible.
> 
> Spain itself epitomises (much to many people's chagrin) this slower, more relaxed way of life. Finding your ultimate destination should be considered an enjoyable journey first and foremost, your final destination will become easily apparent.
> 
> Renting first and soaking up the culture and way of life in Spain is a fabulous way of achieving this. Even more so when you consider the vast array of rental properties available—many at very reasonable prices.


Too tempting not to trot out the old cliche: 'It is better to travel and never arrive than never to travel at all'.
Our original intention was to spend time in as many European countries as we could fit in. But we stopped in Spain..because we liked it and moving around gets tedious and tiring.
I do agree that we are impelled to be constantly_ doing,_ always making plans and seeking grand solutions to all the world's problems. Maybe we should all start thinking 'small' and actually thinking more and doing less.
Recently we had a post complaining about the Spanish practice of shutting down work for siesta. A bloody good thing too, imo. Why must life always be about the quickest, the most efficient way of doing things?
Maybe we 'efficient' people have lost more than we've gained..


----------



## Grace2014

I like cliches...they're very true...
"The three C's of life: 
Choices, Chances & Changes -
You must make a choice to take a chance or your life will never change"

I've just done 38 years in the NHS...time to stop the glorification of busy. Siesta? Bring it on


----------



## Grace2014

*Banks and Pensions*

Hi,
When do I open a Spanish bank account?
Should this be done before I move over next month? Can it be done before I move over? 
What is the best way to ensure optimum exchange rates?
I was considering moving a lump sum to a Spanish account and using this for rent/bills etc in the first year and not altering pension payments during that time. Is this possible or advise able? What is the best way to have pension paid to me when I am resident in Spain, and how do I optimise the exchange rates and minimise costs?
I don't think I'll realistically manage without a car, especially if I'm planning lots of exploring during the first year. I have read on the forum second hand cars are expensive so was hoping on advice on what are best buys for a new small car. Is running and owning car much the same as UK in regards to running costs and upkeep?
All advice greatly appreciated...


----------



## snikpoh

Grace2014 said:


> Hi,
> When do I open a Spanish bank account?
> Should this be done before I move over next month? Can it be done before I move over?
> What is the best way to ensure optimum exchange rates?
> I was considering moving a lump sum to a Spanish account and using this for rent/bills etc in the first year and not altering pension payments during that time. Is this possible or advise able? What is the best way to have pension paid to me when I am resident in Spain, and how do I optimise the exchange rates and minimise costs?
> I don't think I'll realistically manage without a car, especially if I'm planning lots of exploring during the first year. I have read on the forum second hand cars are expensive so was hoping on advice on what are best buys for a new small car. Is running and owning car much the same as UK in regards to running costs and upkeep?
> All advice greatly appreciated...




To open a Spanish bank account really has to be done in Spain.

You would first get a non-resident account with just your passport. Once you have your green 'residencia' you would get this converted to a residence account (cheaper to run). Be aware though that your account number changes when this happens.

However, in order to get your 'residencia', you must be able to show a certain amount of money going into your Spanish account on a regular basis (or have sufficient savings in a Spanish bank). So maybe your pension does need to go into the Spanish account.


----------



## Grace2014

snikpoh said:


> To open a Spanish bank account really has to be done in Spain.
> 
> You would first get a non-resident account with just your passport. Once you have your green 'residencia' you would get this converted to a residence account (cheaper to run). Be aware though that your account number changes when this happens.
> 
> However, in order to get your 'residencia', you must be able to show a certain amount of money going into your Spanish account on a regular basis (or have sufficient savings in a Spanish bank). So maybe your pension does need to go into the Spanish account.


Any preferred banks or type of account? The only bank I have heard of is Santander...power of advertising.


----------



## snikpoh

Grace2014 said:


> Any preferred banks or type of account? The only bank I have heard of is Santander...power of advertising.


How long is a piece of string - everyone will give you a different answer.

If you can commit to paying in your pension regularly, then the Expansion account from Sabadell is great. It's FREE! No bank charges, no charges for debit and credit cards and they give money back on (some) direct debits.

Many banks charge for everything.

Clearly you need to work out what you need - is it important to have your bank on your door step? Do you want internet banking? Do you want English speaking staff? etc. etc.


----------



## Aron

Grace2014 said:


> Hi,
> When do I open a Spanish bank account?
> Should this be done before I move over next month? Can it be done before I move over?
> What is the best way to ensure optimum exchange rates?
> I was considering moving a lump sum to a Spanish account and using this for rent/bills etc in the first year and not altering pension payments during that time. Is this possible or advise able? What is the best way to have pension paid to me when I am resident in Spain, and how do I optimise the exchange rates and minimise costs?
> I don't think I'll realistically manage without a car, especially if I'm planning lots of exploring during the first year. I have read on the forum second hand cars are expensive so was hoping on advice on what are best buys for a new small car. Is running and owning car much the same as UK in regards to running costs and upkeep?
> All advice greatly appreciated...


For your state pension, just inform the DWP your address and bank details in Spain. You will get the very best rate available on the day of transfer with no charges.
Often the best advice for bank accounts could come from your neighbours in Spain. Many will have been with a good bank for years. I can't advise you on a bank as I have no idea how close you will be to one.
Buying a car is different to the UK. You can't just buy a car and inform your insurance company. I recently bought a new car. The insurance company had to fax all my details to the garage, then the garage would finalise them and I would sign. The insurance company faxed the garage with a certificate immediately following that procedure.


----------



## Agapito

Grace2014 said:


> El Campello
> 
> Anyone in or near to El Campello who could offer any information on the locality and able to meet for a coffee and chat next month would be really appreciated.





Grace2014 said:


> El Campello
> 
> Anyone in or near to El Campello who could offer any information on the locality and able to meet for a coffee and chat next month would be really appreciated.


I can offer no advice about rentals but perhaps can give you a little encouragement.

For over 50 years I have had the good fortune to travel extensively throughout Spain, both for my work and also for holidays. During these visits the question was always at the back of mind - 'would I like to retire here? I can honestly say that every place I visited had their own delights complemented by the charm of the Spanish people.
This of course made it very difficult to make a final decision. 
As people on this forum have stated repeatedly, make a check list.
My requirements were:
1) Short regular reliable flights from the UK
2) Property within easy access and distance from Spanish airport
3) Temperate climate in winter

When these boxes were ticked I narrowed the area down to Costa Blanca. So now I thought about the nitty gritty. 
1) Apartment property close to shops, supermarkets, banks and good transport links.
2) Preferably a Spanish working town, near the coast
3) Balcony with pleasant views

Alicante airport is perfect with many flights. El Campello is 10 kilometres north with wonderful transport links by tram and bus. Population around 24,000 inhabitants more than doubling in the summer, plenty restaurants etc open during winter and the beaches have blue flag status.
I love my home in the UK but I find the winters too long and grey so El Campello will now be my winter home. 

Have confidence, I know you loose it with age, keep an open mind and heart and enjoy your quest to find your ideal new home.

PS. I hope to be in Campello in March


----------



## Grace2014

Agapito said:


> I can offer no advice about rentals but perhaps can give you a little encouragement.
> 
> For over 50 years I have had the good fortune to travel extensively throughout Spain, both for my work and also for holidays. During these visits the question was always at the back of mind - 'would I like to retire here? I can honestly say that every place I visited had their own delights complemented by the charm of the Spanish people.
> This of course made it very difficult to make a final decision.
> As people on this forum have stated repeatedly, make a check list.
> My requirements were:
> 1) Short regular reliable flights from the UK
> 2) Property within easy access and distance from Spanish airport
> 3) Temperate climate in winter
> 
> When these boxes were ticked I narrowed the area down to Costa Blanca. So now I thought about the nitty gritty.
> 1) Apartment property close to shops, supermarkets, banks and good transport links.
> 2) Preferably a Spanish working town, near the coast
> 3) Balcony with pleasant views
> 
> Alicante airport is perfect with many flights. El Campello is 10 kilometres north with wonderful transport links by tram and bus. Population around 24,000 inhabitants more than doubling in the summer, plenty restaurants etc open during winter and the beaches have blue flag status.
> I love my home in the UK but I find the winters too long and grey so El Campello will now be my winter home.
> 
> Have confidence, I know you loose it with age, keep an open mind and heart and enjoy your quest to find your ideal new home.
> 
> PS. I hope to be in Campello in March


Thank you so much Agapito for your kind words of encouragement. 
My requirements are as yours were and I am so pleased you found your new Spanish home. I wish you every happiness in the coming years.
My additional requirements are a place where it 'feels' right. A place where I can integrate quickly with the expat community and perhaps more gradually with the Spanish community. I do not speak Spanish (yet) so a major priority is the opportunity to attend any available classes. I enrolled on a short course here to establish the basics, first class was Monday. Only problem is I have nowhere to practice speaking Spanish...I might be better just heading to Spain and starting there.
I think I've done as much reading and research as I need to. El Campello, on line, certainly looks like it would be a place that would suit me, at least for the first year of this new 'adventure'.
I'm getting my affairs in order at the moment and was hoping to be in El Campello in February (might still be possible) but I will definitely be there by March. I will let you know my thoughts on El Campelo and will no doubt be asking your advice on various issues.
Happy to hear anything at all you wish to share about El Campello and life there.
Thank you again
Grace


----------



## mrypg9

Aron said:


> For your state pension, just inform the DWP your address and bank details in Spain. You will get the very best rate available on the day of transfer with no charges.
> Often the best advice for bank accounts could come from your neighbours in Spain. Many will have been with a good bank for years. I can't advise you on a bank as I have no idea how close you will be to one.
> Buying a car is different to the UK. You can't just buy a car and inform your insurance company. I recently bought a new car. The insurance company had to fax all my details to the garage, then the garage would finalise them and I would sign. The insurance company faxed the garage with a certificate immediately following that procedure.


My advice would be to open an offshore account with a Channel Islands subsidiary of a UK or German bank and an account with a Spanish bank.
Contrary to uninformed opinion, offshore banking is not just for the ultra-wealthy, crooks or tax evaders. You can usually open such an account with €100 or£100 and all your transactions are reported to HMRC.
I have all my UK income paid into this account. It accrues interest and when the exchange rate is favourable I transfer amounts needed for regular expenses into my Spanish account. I rarely have more than €3-4000 euros transferred into my account here. In the unlikely but not impossible event that hacienda or a fine of which I am un aware wishes to extract money from my account or freezes it won't be such a huge problem.
I first opened my offshore account when I was living in Prague and operating four currencies, sterling, $Canadian, Czech crowns and euros and got frustrated with Czech inefficiency and ridiculous banking charges.


----------



## mrypg9

As for cars....I bought a Spanish-registered LHD in the UK and transferred it to my name for a very small fee.
Some will warn against this and yes, there are many possible pit falls. You need to buy from a reputable dealer and get all the docs required for ownership transfer. A good dealer will have these from the previous owner.
We didn't have the time or energy to collect the vehicle ourselves so had it delivered to our then home in Prague for a very reasonable fee. We then drove it- a LandRover Discovery- to Spain. It has given no trouble whatsoever.

Just a general comment: moving to Spain is not like moving to Outer Mongolia! It's a hell of a lot easier than moving to the Czech Republic. You seem to have chosen an area with many British immigrants so language won't be a great problem. Spanish people are extremely friendly and willing to help.
You have nothing to fear but fear itself, as the saying goes.


----------



## Kerry UK

Hi again Grace

Have you seen the thread I posted about possibly meeting up in El Campello?

Regarding bank accounts, I opened a Sabadell non resident account called "Prestige Care" account. You can read about it in English on the Sabadell website. All the documentation they give you is in English, and there are at least 3 Sabadell branches in El Campello. The largest branch is opposite the Lidl, and have English speaking staff. I went in yesterday to get my NIE form stamped, and to arrange my rental payments, and they were really helpful. I am also arranging a regular transfer plan with them, which is for a monthly transfer of funds from my UK bank account. It is free (whereas my UK bank charges between 9 and 19 pounds per transfer), and they give a commercial exchange rate.

I´m not very financially savvy, so can´t say if it is the best option, but for me it has proved very convenient. All I needed to open it was my passport and proof of my UK address (I used a bank statement). When I am officially resident I can change it to a resident account.

I am almost at the stage of getting my NIE number, just have to go back to the police station in Benidorm in a week to get it. Then I should be able to arrange to get internet in my apartment, and my happiness will then be complete lol!

Kerry


----------



## Mashauk

I'm 54 (not retired) and in the same position, very scared but definitely want to give it a go too.


----------



## Grace2014

Mashauk said:


> I'm 54 (not retired) and in the same position, very scared but definitely want to give it a go too.


Hi Mashauk,
Do you have a timescale in mind?
Am happy to keep you updated of my 'adventure'. Feel free to ask anything and I'll do my best to answer any of your questions. I might not have all the answers to your questions just yet but...
I've gleaned a lot of good advice and information on this forum and had some very kind, practical and encouraging communications.
Are you able to retire soon?


----------



## Mashauk

I'd like to go within a year if possible, I can't retire until I'm 66 officially but have a property in London (not a millionaire ha ha, Walthamstow!) so am considering renting it out to start with, to fund renting out there until I'm sure I'm happy then I'll buy - looking at the countryside round Valencia as it seems to be served well with public transport (I don't drive). I have a partner but not sure if he'll come out straight away, as he's a decorator and not sure he'd be able to find work. I have a friend out there that I haven't seen for 25 years, so she's also giving me advice, but this forum is great.


----------



## lacanuta

My wife and I (both now 66) lived in Calpe for 2 years and then returned to the UK as planned in 2003. We missed Spain so much that we returned in 2006 and opened a business to keep us occupied but we chose the wrong time and the wrong business forcing us to once again return to the UK in 2008. On both occasions we left a 'parachute' property in the UK but not this time. Next month or early April we are returning to Javea for good having sold all assets in the UK. The first time we moved we purchased a villa; the second time we rented. Buying turned out to be by far the best option and with the property market in Spain as it is right now I would suggest that purchasing is the best option. 
Yes it is scary even making the move for a third time but the benefits of living in a beautiful country with an incredible climate and a good standard of living are irresistible. The UK used to be a great country with a rotten climate but now it is...........
We cannot wait to go home to Spain.


----------



## sue-smiley

*Go for it*



Grace2014 said:


> Hello Ex Pat world in Spain
> I feel like a silly 'nearly old' women!(only 55).
> I'm newly retired, newly single and in a place to realise my dream of forever of living in Spain. The only thing is I am terrified. All the research I am doing online is interesting but advice given via various sites seem very biased. If I explore property, obviously the advice is geared from those who are in the property business...ergo they either want to sell or rent me property.
> I am hoping someone who reads this may take pity on me and give me genuine unbiased advice. I would quite literally be a single woman abroad. I don't want to be isolated so need to know I can make friends and be part of a local community. I don't particularly want to live exclusively within a holiday apartment where the neighbours change every week or so. I'd like to hear from older single people who have made the move and could offer advice on location, buy or rent, and how to find a safe area?
> I know this sounds a lot but if you have walked this route you will know exactly what I mean.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


Hi

Hope this helps. I am no longer single but during my single years I travelled the world alone. I found there is always somebody out there wiling to help you. People on the whole are encouraging and willing to help. There are always a few damp sequins but I say go for it girl. Just read as much off the internet that you can. I have always found my own researching good then listen to experience. Remember negativity is not good

We are off to the Canaries in about 6 months. For our new life xx


----------



## yogavnture

sue-smiley said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope this helps. I am no longer single but during my single years I travelled the world alone. I found there is always somebody out there wiling to help you. People on the whole are encouraging and willing to help. There are always a few damp sequins but I say go for it girl. Just read as much off the internet that you can. I have always found my own researching good then listen to experience. Remember negativity is not good
> 
> We are off to the Canaries in about 6 months. For our new life xx


i don't think being female should be any more deterrent than being male. sharks are out their. to prey on male or female........so be careful.......im from usa and considering spain for a retirement. so those from uk who say their fearful........think about me? im from totally overseas....with no clue how things are their and im considering it.......so you brits who are scared of crossing a puddle when I have to cross a pond?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

yogavnture said:


> i don't think being female should be any more deterrent than being male. sharks are out their. to prey on male or female........so be careful.......im from usa and considering spain for a retirement. so those from uk who say their fearful........think about me? im from totally overseas....with no clue how things are their and im considering it.......so you brits who are scared of crossing a puddle when I have to cross a pond?


My own opinion is that unfortunately, like it or not, lone older women _may_ well be selected as easier prey, and in fact I think there is someone who used to post here that would fall into that category. Most ofthe time it's fellow Brits who are the "baddies".
And distance, well if you miss your daughter, your grandchildren or your local shop it doesn't really matter if it's 2 hours away or 10, they're still not where you are. 
It's true that maybe by being nearer you can make more visits or receive more visits, but people don't usually budget for a monthly visit to the UK out of their pension when they come here. Even though it's not going to the States, it's still money out of a limited income


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lacanuta said:


> My wife and I (both now 66) lived in Calpe for 2 years and then returned to the UK as planned in 2003. We missed Spain so much that we returned in 2006 and opened a business to keep us occupied but we chose the wrong time and the wrong business forcing us to once again return to the UK in 2008. On both occasions we left a 'parachute' property in the UK but not this time. Next month or early April we are returning to Javea for good having sold all assets in the UK. The first time we moved we purchased a villa; the second time we rented. Buying turned out to be by far the best option and with the property market in Spain as it is right now I would suggest that purchasing is the best option.
> Yes it is scary even making the move for a third time but the benefits of living in a beautiful country with an incredible climate and a good standard of living are irresistible. The UK used to be a great country with a rotten climate but now it is...........
> We cannot wait to go home to Spain.


Interesting story! Seems like once you had come to Spain it was difficult to let go!!
I'm interested in the business that you set up as so many people say that they want to come and set up a business (even now with things as they are!) yet you started a business after having lived in the country for 2 years and it still failed. As you say, the wrong time because that was just when the recession here was beginning to bite, but what was the business?
And what about buying a property now? Is it the right time when houses are still so difficult to sell. There's a house on our street that's been for sale for _y e a r s. _Houses up for rent tend to go within 6 months though.


----------



## Megsmum

yogavnture said:


> i don't think being female should be any more deterrent than being male. sharks are out their. to prey on male or female........so be careful.......im from usa and considering spain for a retirement. so those from uk who say their fearful........think about me? im from totally overseas....with no clue how things are their and im considering it.......so you brits who are scared of crossing a puddle when I have to cross a pond?


Whilst I appreciate the the USA is further away, the puddle as you call it, could well be the Atlantic. Spain is overseas, Spain like France, Germany etc are not part of the UK , they may all be in the EU in various ways and part of the continent of Europe, but they are all independent countries with their own quirks and ways., and all very different. You being from America IMHO are no more at risk from wrong doers than those who move to Spain from the UK, France or Timbuktu!


----------



## mrypg9

The more I think about it, the less I can come up with a single reason why anyone should be especially 'fearful' about moving from the UK to Spain. Spain is not Afghanistan or the Central African Republic. It is a predominantly middle-class (in the European sense of that term) and very civilised country.
Yes, I moved here with a female partner but apart from having someone to moan to or express happiness with the actual business of making the move is the same whether you move alone or with a tribe!
Of all the many countries I have lived in or spent time in Spain is the most welcoming. Yes, bureaucracy can be frustrating - as it can be in the UK - but you are guaranted to find someone to help you navigate these channels, especially if you settle in an area with many British immigrants.
As for being cheated etc...that can happen in Blackpool as easily as Benidorm. As someone has pointed out, you are more likely to be fleeced by fellow-Brits, more to our shame.
True, some immigrants here have not had the pleasurable experience they hoped for. But more often than not that is due not to Spain but their personal circumstances.
So no-one should think that coming to live in Spain is like a trip up the Amazon or a journey to Mars. Very many of us have made the very short journey to a happy life in Spain, single or mob-handed, and are deeply content to have done so.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> The more I think about it, the less I can come up with a single reason why anyone should be especially 'fearful' about moving from the UK to Spain. Spain is not Afghanistan or the Central African Republic. It is a predominantly middle-class (in the European sense of that term) and very civilised country.
> Yes, I moved here with a female partner but apart from having someone to moan to or express happiness with the actual business of making the move is the same whether you move alone or with a tribe!
> Of all the many countries I have lived in or spent time in Spain is the most welcoming. Yes, bureaucracy can be frustrating - as it can be in the UK - but you are guaranted to find someone to help you navigate these channels, especially if you settle in an area with many British immigrants.
> As for being cheated etc...that can happen in Blackpool as easily as Benidorm. As someone has pointed out, you are more likely to be fleeced by fellow-Brits, more to our shame.
> True, some immigrants here have not had the pleasurable experience they hoped for. But more often than not that is due not to Spain but their personal circumstances.
> So no-one should think that coming to live in Spain is like a trip up the Amazon or a journey to Mars. Very many of us have made the very short journey to a happy life in Spain, single or mob-handed, and are deeply content to have done so.


I do agree with what you have written. Spain, in many ways, is not a difficult place to emigrate to. However, I get the impression that there are a fair few who come here to live permanently who have had little experience of other countries. Some take to it like the proverbials ducks to water, but others struggle to understand that there are different ways of seeing things, doing things and the least little thing (serving tea with hot milk for example) will send them into a flumox for days. So even if it's not a very "difficult" country it's difficult enough for some!


----------



## Agapito

yogavnture said:


> so you brits who are scared of crossing a puddle when I have to cross a pond?


We are all human with emotions, fears, hopes, courage etc
It doesn't matter whether you come from Timbuktu or Colorado, we are all different and cope with life as best we can. 
Perhaps it would be good to bear in mind 'one man's meat is another man's poison'
Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> I do agree with what you have written. Spain, in many ways, is not a difficult place to emigrate to. However, I get the impression that there are a fair few who come here to live permanently who have had little experience of other countries. Some take to it like the proverbials ducks to water, but others struggle to understand that there are different ways of seeing things, doing things and the least little thing (serving tea with hot milk for example) will send them into a flumox for days. So even if it's not a very "difficult" country it's difficult enough for some!


I'm tempted to say that they should try moving to the Czech Republic! Although I'd been visiting regularly for donkey's years poor Sandra had only visited twice for quite short visits too! The culture shock of actual *living* there was quite something for me so for her it must have been like a tsunami!
But yes, you are right. It's easy to forget that we mature females aren't all like the redoubtable Lady Hester Stanhope, who in Victorian times fearlessly went off to places where No White Foot had trod! And of course she had a retinue of native bearers and the protection of being white and British!
But we agree that it's a hell of a lot easier to accommodate to life in Spain than many other countries in Europe including, dare I say it, France... 


Please excuse odd spellings. My Spanish IPad predictive text comes up with the occasional oddities...I wanted to writes 'frustrated' and got 'ferale soy'
No comments, please..


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> I'm tempted to say that they should try moving to the Czech Republic! Although I'd been visiting regularly for donkey's years poor Sandra had only visited twice for quite short visits too! The culture shock of actual *living* there was quite something for me so for her it must have been like a tsunami!
> But yes, you are right. It's easy to forget that we mature females aren't all like the redoubtable Lady Hester Stanhope, who in Victorian times fearlessly went off to places where No White Foot had trod! And of course she had a retinue of native bearers and the protection of being white and British!
> But we agree that it's a hell of a lot easier to accommodate to life in Spain than many other countries in Europe including, dare I say it, France...
> 
> 
> Please excuse odd spellings. My Spanish IPad predictive text comes up with the occasional oddities...I wanted to writes 'frustrated' and got 'ferale soy'
> No comments, please..


Absolutely no comments Mary!!
And Mary Kingsley was an interesting character too, I think.


----------



## Megsmum

IMHO

I totally agree with both of you, visiting is not living, and if your experience of "travelling" is the security of a hotel and organised trips, dealing with the real cultural difference is going to be a shock. BUT your life is no more in danger in Spain than it is in the UK 

We are not phased one bit about fitting in and adapting, although I appreciate the OP is a single person, however we have, what I believe are healthy apprehensions about buying a house, dealing with the bureaucratic system, but then again don't like doing that here. 

As a couple we have been together since we were 15yrs old, not much phases us, and i beleive its our get on and do attitude which has allowed us to be in the position of being 55 and able to retire...That and my NHS pension!

Sorry hijacked a thread!


----------



## angil

I don't like it here at present ('my' particular bit anyway,which I am hoping is not a true representation of the whole of Spain!). I embrace differences, would be the reason my family miss Asia so (too) much, so it isn't because folk drink their tea differently here!
We need to move areas really, but am stuck because of the school. At the minute we are all of the mind set when we do move it is such a hassle (we are lazy!) that we might as well go the whole hog and move countries! We have no pull keeping us here right now.
Looks like hubby may have another job double taxation treaty comes into play which would allow us to consider remaining in Spain.
I am trying to follow advice I have given dozens of expat wives "the first 6 months is the hardest, but you have to give it a year to settle". I am onto month number 9!
I am still desperately trying to reserve judgement as I think I have found areas of real potential in getting our lives on a more familiar track!
But on a whole I have found this little corner dodgy, dirty & a little bit desperate.


----------



## sue-smiley

yogavnture said:


> i don't think being female should be any more deterrent than being male. sharks are out their. to prey on male or female........so be careful.......im from usa and considering spain for a retirement. so those from uk who say their fearful........think about me? im from totally overseas....with no clue how things are their and im considering it.......so you brits who are scared of crossing a puddle when I have to cross a pond?


Interesting I travelled to Asia in my fifties on my own and indeed America.

I was never frightened once in Asia. Considered a third world country.You just took sensible precautions.

Spain is a well developed with friendly well cultured people.

You are merely a hip skip and a jump away


----------



## Pesky Wesky

angil said:


> I don't like it here at present ('my' particular bit anyway,which I am hoping is not a true representation of the whole of Spain!). I embrace differences, would be the reason my family miss Asia so (too) much, so it isn't because folk drink their tea differently here!
> We need to move areas really, but am stuck because of the school. At the minute we are all of the mind set when we do move it is such a hassle (we are lazy!) that we might as well go the whole hog and move countries! We have no pull keeping us here right now.
> Looks like hubby may have another job double taxation treaty comes into play which would allow us to consider remaining in Spain.
> I am trying to follow advice I have given dozens of expat wives "the first 6 months is the hardest, but you have to give it a year to settle". I am onto month number 9!
> I am still desperately trying to reserve judgement as I think I have found areas of real potential in getting our lives on a more familiar track!
> But on a whole I have found this little corner dodgy, dirty & a little bit desperate.


I didn't mean to imply that everyone gets into a tizzy about minor issues, just to point out really that everyone is different and our experiences are all different. What's no big deal to some people is the end of the world to others. Some people have lived in several countries, some have barely gone out of their patch of the UK except a week on the Costas in an all inclusive hotel 
You can bet that your bit of Spain is not representative of the whole country as Spain is a big place and has a huge diversity - mountains, beach, built up, in the sticks, cosmopolitan and oldy fash all in one country. I know quite a few places that I'd hate to live in and others that look quite attractive.
Where are you now and what are you looking for? Maybe we can help


----------



## angil

South Korea is not a 3rd World country. Though sometimes you really didn't have to wander far from the World's Largest shipyards to feel like you had been transported back in time! Rice paddy terraces and old style houses with chilis drying on the street outside. I never felt in any danger and would hike for hours on mountain trails alone, or on the odd occasion stagger home after a 'ladies' night without thinking anything of it! 
I am not sure I would do mountain trails here alone? Anyone know how safe that would be? I was looking at maps for the Calamarro (sp?) mountain trails.


----------



## sue-smiley

*hi*



Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't mean to imply that everyone gets into a tizzy about minor issues, just to point out really that everyone is different and our experiences are all different. Some people have lived in several countries, some have barely gone out of their patch of the UK except a week on the Costas in an all inclusive hotel
> You can bet that your bit of Spain is not representative of the whole country as Spain is a big place and has a huge diversity - mountains, beach, built up, in the sticks, cosmopolitan and oldy fash all in one country. I know quite a few places that I'd hate to live in and others that look quite attractive.
> Where are you now and what are you looking for? Maybe we can help


We plan to move to the Canaries within 6 months and I agree we are all different. In stormy UK at present 

My advice would always be go for it  it has to suit you. America is a beautiful country so not sure why you are choosing to move. Like you say we are all different  x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

angil said:


> South Korea is not a 3rd World country. Though sometimes you really didn't have to wander far from the World's Largest shipyards to feel like you had been transported back in time! Rice paddy terraces and old style houses with chilis drying on the street outside. I never felt in any danger and would hike for hours on mountain trails alone, or on the odd occasion stagger home after a 'ladies' night without thinking anything of it!
> I am not sure I would do mountain trails here alone? Anyone know how safe that would be? I was looking at maps for the Calamarro (sp?) mountain trails.


I think you'd be safe. I'd love to wander the mountain track on my own, but having zero orientation skills I prefer to go with OH (we were going to go out now, but it's snowing quite heavily here...)
But which part of Spain are you in? I want to know which area is "dodgy, dirty and desperate"!!


----------



## mrypg9

cambio;
Sorry hijacked a thread![/QUOTE said:


> No te procupe! I do it all the time


----------



## Leper

If there is one thing I am conscious of when posting here is the influence any post can have on somebody looking in. Therefore, I post as accurately as I can giving trustworthy advice.

I know several elderly ladies living alone in Mojacar Playa. It appears they have a lifestyle that would be the envy of many in Ireland and UK. They seem to be there for each other when the need comes.

I can understand the pressure such like people are under when trying to make a firm decision on whether to move or not. Therefore, I suggest that a fact finding mission of no longer than eight weeks should be targeted. Go off season (mid September onwards) or even from mid March. There are no problems with accommodation in these periods and a two bedroom apartment in a good beach location should cost now more than €500 rental. Electricity will be extra.

This is one of those situations where you have to dip your toes in the water before taking the eventual plunge.


----------



## moragmckenzie

Hi Grace. I´m a fellow Scot who did exactly as you did and went to live in Spain (Costa de la Luz) at age 55, loved it so much that I bought my own house. I would agree with some of the others - if you don´t try it, you´ll always wonder, but think it through carefully.

It can be hard integrating (especially if, like me, you´re not fluent) so you´ll want to be somewhere where there a few ex-pats, however what´s the point in moving to Spain to live in a completely ex-pat enclave?? I moved to a very traditional Spanish town, but worked as an English teacher so had a ready-made social group through work. It takes much longer (I found) to really integrate - unless you are very outgoing. You may well find it easier to build a social life in a less traditional town (but then you miss out on all the advantages of living Spanish). You´re still young - so, depending on where you settle, maybe getting a job would help. (By working, you´ll also be registered for social security benefits.)

Always rent to begin with - for at least a year (and maybe more). It takes time to get to know all the pro´s and con´s of a place. Although I had 5 happy years in my house, I had to come back to Scotland because of elderly parents - and now can´t afford to sell up until prices rise again (if ever!). So you need to project ahead, taking account of your family circumstances.

It´s also worth bearing in mind airport links, etc. Spain to Scotland and vice versa (if you plan to keep visiting) is no longer the cheap air fare it used to be and takes the best part of a day if you´re not near a convenient airport! I used to drive 3 hours to Malaga, get a flight to H/row or Gatwick or Luton, then another up to Scotland. But it´s do-able.

However, it´s all worth it! I still hope I might go back to Spain one day - ideally to flit back and forth from the UK! It´s a wonderful place to live but you do miss all your good pals. You can´t replicate friendships of a lifetime in a few years (but it´s great if they keep coming over to visit!).

Well, maybe you´ve already taken the plunge. Wherever you end up, I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Grace2014

Hello Morag
I'm in Spain just now. I came for a week to have a look around and I've managed to find a very nice sea front apartment in Muchavista. I'm heading back to Scotland in the morning then returning to Spain on 6th March to get the keys and start my first years lease. I've only been here a week but so much has happened and I've met a lot of people within this week.
Do you still have your house in Spain, or do you mean Scotland? Whereabouts in Scotland do you come from?
Grace


----------



## bob_bob

mrypg9 said:


> I find the dress/climate issue fascinating. It seems that whatever the weather, from November to April the locals go around clad in long trousers/jeans,boots, sweaters and jackets. When we first moved here, in December five years ago, the days were sunny and I ventured out in white shorts and white legs and got funny looks. When I saw furry jackets, sweaters and long boots in shops I used to wonder who bought them. Now I know.
> Yesterday the thermometer on our terace read 36C at 4pm. Obviously that wasn't the 'real' temperature but it was warm. I walked the dogs in jeans, Timberland boots and a sweater with scarf and was too hot. Today it's chilly and we have heavy rain. Sometimes the rain is so intense we wear rubber trousers and waterproofs. I dare say we look odd but we keep warm and dry.
> Even when the sun shines, only tourists wear shorts round here. I guess we guiris have different tolerances to the Spanish climate than locals, most of whom I notice keep in the shade in summer while some guiris roast themselves.
> We did the first couple of years but don't now. We will never be bronzed but have a healthy slightly tanned hue to our faces and limbs, quite enough for us.


Dump the 'rubber' trousers and get Goretex, waterproof, breathable and fold up small.


----------



## baldilocks

bob_bob said:


> Dump the 'rubber' trousers and get Goretex, waterproof, breathable and fold up small.


But Goretex is no substitute if you are really into rubber!


----------



## Grace2014

Hello to you all!
Thanks to those of you who took the time to reply and offer advice and those who sent private messages of encouragement.
I wanted to update you on what course I have taken...
Moved out to Spain in March and renting a lovely front line apartment on Muchavista Playa, El Campello. Fantastic place and so far love everything about it. Reasonable expat community and very welcoming Spanish community. Most of what I have become involved with has a good integration of both UK and Spanish folks, with some other nationalities, mainly Europeans around also.
Should there be anyone out there considering a move to Spain and are unsure of what area or how to start, I would highly recommend a visit to this locality. I would be happy to meet up with anyone over here and share what I know of the area to date (all good) and can recommend where to stay during your visit. Also happy to answer any question via private messages also.
I am not too old and definitely not scared any more! Thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Grace2014 said:


> Hello to you all!
> Thanks to those of you who took the time to reply and offer advice and those who sent private messages of encouragement.
> I wanted to update you on what course I have taken...
> Moved out to Spain in March and renting a lovely front line apartment on Muchavista Playa, El Campello. Fantastic place and so far love everything about it. Reasonable expat community and very welcoming Spanish community. Most of what I have become involved with has a good integration of both UK and Spanish folks, with some other nationalities, mainly Europeans around also.
> Should there be anyone out there considering a move to Spain and are unsure of what area or how to start, I would highly recommend a visit to this locality. I would be happy to meet up with anyone over here and share what I know of the area to date (all good) and can recommend where to stay during your visit. Also happy to answer any question via private messages also.
> I am not too old and definitely not scared any more! Thanks again


Wonderful!
How did you find your apartment? Will the rent go up in the summer or do you have a special all round deal? How did you find out what there was to do in your area? etc etc
Do Tell!


----------



## Grace2014

Hi
My apartment is an all year deal. There is an English Speaking Club in the area which was a great scource of information and a great place to start! There is a local U3A club which is used by all nationalities (and age groups). The English Speaking Club has Spanish members also. Spanish lessons provided weekly by a a Spanish member for free and there is bilingual group that meets in the local bars around El Campello and San Juan where people get practice speaking Spanish and English in a pleasant environment. Loads of activities around locally, organised walks, craft clubs, art groups, badminton, wine tasting excursions, trips in and around Spain...you think about it and you're likely to find it. Wonderful beaches, restaurants and bars, great public transport. And ofcourse if you want a quiet solitary existence that's very possible here too. I have to say one of the main reasons I am here is having met a person on this forum who very kindly introduced me to some of the area. I am happy to say I have already paid this kindness forward and replicated this for another woman from UK...and I would happily to do again!
My apartment is particularly nice, I pay a bit more probably than I need to, but for my first year out here I thought 'I'm worth it'!!! Am considering perhaps renting a house after the first year, as by then I'll have a car and can look further afield. However, happy, very happy, too be where I am for the time being!


----------



## DunWorkin

Grace2014 said:


> Hello to you all!
> Thanks to those of you who took the time to reply and offer advice and those who sent private messages of encouragement.
> I wanted to update you on what course I have taken...
> Moved out to Spain in March and renting a lovely front line apartment on Muchavista Playa, El Campello. Fantastic place and so far love everything about it. Reasonable expat community and very welcoming Spanish community. Most of what I have become involved with has a good integration of both UK and Spanish folks, with some other nationalities, mainly Europeans around also.
> Should there be anyone out there considering a move to Spain and are unsure of what area or how to start, I would highly recommend a visit to this locality. I would be happy to meet up with anyone over here and share what I know of the area to date (all good) and can recommend where to stay during your visit. Also happy to answer any question via private messages also.
> I am not too old and definitely not scared any more! Thanks again



Hi Grace

Glad to hear you are settling in and enjoying El Campello

Carol & Bob


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Grace2014 said:


> Hi
> My apartment is an all year deal. There is an English Speaking Club in the area which was a great scource of information and a great place to start! There is a local U3A club which is used by all nationalities (and age groups). The English Speaking Club has Spanish members also. Spanish lessons provided weekly by a a Spanish member for free and there is bilingual group that meets in the local bars around El Campello and San Juan where people get practice speaking Spanish and English in a pleasant environment. Loads of activities around locally, organised walks, craft clubs, art groups, badminton, wine tasting excursions, trips in and around Spain...you think about it and you're likely to find it. Wonderful beaches, restaurants and bars, great public transport. And ofcourse if you want a quiet solitary existence that's very possible here too. I have to say one of the main reasons I am here is having met a person on this forum who very kindly introduced me to some of the area. I am happy to say I have already paid this kindness forward and replicated this for another woman from UK...and I would happily to do again!
> My apartment is particularly nice, I pay a bit more probably than I need to, but for my first year out here I thought 'I'm worth it'!!! Am considering perhaps renting a house after the first year, as by then I'll have a car and can look further afield. However, happy, very happy, too be where I am for the time being!


It's just lovely when it all works out!
Great info, thanks for posting


----------



## moragmckenzie

So glad everything is working out for you! Very envious too, given I´m stuck here in Aberdeen for the foreseeable future. However, making a mental note of your area for when I finally get the chance to come back to Spain.

Take care


----------



## Roy C

A refreshing update Grace thanks for that . My company have now given us a date for when they will be doing the severance and early retirement, early 2016. I will be pushing 58 then so seriously hoping I'm not too old for retiring to do the things I want to do in retirement. 

I did wonder how things were going for you and if you had made the move. Sounds like you jumped in at the deep end and started to swim, fair play to ya. Please keep the updates coming, it helps us in waiting to move.

Roy


----------



## ANNIE100

Hi Grace sooooooooooooo glade you are enjoying the move. It doesnt seem two minutes I was reading your original post! You really put me to shame as Iam still sorting things out here. Now though Im going to start "speeding" things up. All the very best xx


----------



## moragmckenzie

Hi Grace

I´ve only just read your message! Not being in Spain any more, I hardly ever check the Ex-pat Forum. However, really glad to hear you got yourself over to Spain - you´ll be well and truly settled in by now.

My house is in Sanlucar de Barrameda, Costa de la Luz - and I really miss it. However, I´m back in Aberdeen for the foreseeable future, so will have to sell up (once prices go up again).

Wishing you all the very best.

Morag


----------



## uniskinner

Hi Grace
You and me both, I am in the exact position as you. Im ready in Jan and Feb to go over for a week to see houses and have already chosen a company. Most of the Villas Ive seen come Fully furnished so will save a bit. Im lost on: how long does it take to buy a place in Spain, when selling in the uk would need the money to buy in spain and am not intending to put a deposit down, not taking a chance in loosing it if selling my house does not happen right away. And of course other questions I have like the true monthly cost of living. Health Insurance, Im your age hey we aint that old! LOL so many questions Im trolling round this site trying to get them but, they seem as you say very general.


----------



## baldilocks

uniskinner said:


> Hi Grace
> You and me both, I am in the exact position as you. Im ready in Jan and Feb to go over for a week to see houses and have already chosen a company. Most of the Villas Ive seen come Fully furnished so will save a bit. Im lost on: how long does it take to buy a place in Spain, when selling in the uk would need the money to buy in spain and am not intending to put a deposit down, not taking a chance in loosing it if selling my house does not happen right away. And of course other questions I have like the true monthly cost of living. Health Insurance, Im your age hey we aint that old! LOL so many questions Im trolling round this site trying to get them but, they seem as you say very general.


Everything varies, so unless you come up with specific questions, you won't get specific answers. Much depends on where you are thinking of, what type of property, your lifestyle, your dietary needs, your habits especially dining and social, etc. and so much more.


----------



## Grace2014

Hi There,
Send me a personal message and I'll tell all I know...might not be too much but a bit more than you perhaps lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Grace2014 said:


> Hi There,
> Send me a personal message and I'll tell all I know...might not be too much but a bit more than you perhaps lol


Hi Grace,
nice to see you back on the forum.
Isn't there anything you can post here that would be interesting to others? That's what the forum is all about after all 

Uniskinner can't send or receive pms yet anyway


----------



## Grace2014

Hi, happy to post any info' on forum.
Wanted to enquire about additional information from Uniskinner that she may have preferred not to be so public...
But I'm happy to answer all questions...


----------



## Grace2014

Hello Uniskinner 
Looks like you are unable to send/receive personal messages. I think you need to more posts to use that facility. Any how, in your position, I would definitely advise renting in the first instance. It's really easy to secure good rental properties and really does allow you to make a truly informed decision when the time comes. I'd also recommend coming over for a few days to check out a few things over here. There is a healthy ex pat community here with an English Speaking Club with equal numbers of Spanish members. A good place to get all the first hand information you would need re rentals, purchases, fees, cost of living expenses and everything about health and tax implications. It's also a great place for dogs! We have a doggie park and doggie beach! There are great vets and groomers too.
I can give you ideas of good inexpensive hotels for a midweek or weekend break. Happy to meet you and show you around this area.


----------



## Miriam K

Hello Grace, I've been reading the posts on this forum like it's a novel... I'm at a turning point in my life and am considering moving to Spain... I don't have a big family so have no ties holding me here and would like a life change... I've been feeling fearful of making a move. A redundancy package will be available to me in work next month and come into affect in March so I'll be free to move then.... Do you miss home much? How are you coping with the language difference... Are the Spaniards tolerant of bad Spanish? I'm so happy things worked out for you... It's so nice to read a success story... please keep us posted on how things progress for you. Many thanks and best wishes. Miriam


----------



## uniskinner

All the posts are so helpful to me, who will be coming to spain soon.


----------



## Grace2014

Hello Miriam
There are some occasions when home is foremost in my thoughts but not in a sad way. Visits home are so easy from here. I'm only half an hour from Alicante airport and flights can be so inexpensive that flying home for a few days is no problem. The Spanish people where I live are very tolerant of no Spanish or bad Spanish. There are several avenues to learn Spanish here. There are free lessons several times each week where Spanish people learn English and vice versa. It's a great way to make friends with local people and expats at the same time. There are also bilingual groups that meet on three evenings during the week in local bars and cafés where folks practice talking Spanish/English.
This area has a high number of Spanish people who are very keen to learn English. You can live here not knowing how to speak any Spanish, as some people do, however there are so many opportunities to learn the language that are easily accessible.
What area(s) in Spain are you considering?


----------



## Miriam K

Hi Grace,
Thanks for your reply. Hello Uniskinner! To be honest I wouldn't have a huge budget to play around with as regards buying a house so I reckon I'll have to move more inland in Spain. Alicante has some beautiful mountains. This Christmas I've booked a walking holiday with a company based in the mountains there. I don't think I'd like to live in an apartment that was in too built up of an area and I don't want to be too remote up a mountain somewhere but if I could find a small village near enough to medical facilities/hospitals I wouldn't mind a town house in the village... that way I could go walking in the forests/mountains/national parks and also get out to the sea if I wanted to. I like the Alicante/Valencia region ... I know what you're saying about renting makes sense but the practical side of me is saying paying rent is dead money.... It's early days yet and I'm still scouring the internet sites looking at property! Has anyone got any advice on buying property over there please? I'm delighted to hear that Spain is so dog friendly as I would hope to bring my dog with me  What's the cost of living like over there? Would a person get by living on around €200.00 per week?


----------



## Grace2014

Hi Miriam,
We have a good walking group here also! €200 weekly is a good income here, especially if you have no mortgage or rent. There is a place which is very poular here with Spanish and Expats which is a little inland, 5km, mountainous with many walks. It's called Busot and easy to check out property on line. Buying is not so much an issue as a 'buy in haste, repent at leisure' situation. Renting for a short time lets you scope out your preferred areas with certainty. If you consider the costs of short term renting as your research budget it may seem easier to accept. And it will let you view properties that are on sale via local folks but not marketed by estate agents. These are often much more cost effective, which, in the long run, short term renting could save you thousands in the long run? Good luck


----------



## Miriam K

Hi again,
I was just wondering if there was anyone on this forum who is living in a village in the Alicante/Valencia area and if there is anyone out there... how have the locals accepted you? Do you feel part of the community... I think the thing I fear the most about relocating is I don't want to feel isolated.... If it's a new start in life then I want to embrace it and part of that would be finding a community to integrate with....


----------



## Miriam K

Hi Grace,
Your reply just came in as I posted the other post. Thanks so much. Yes it would be very much a false economy to buy in haste and I'm thrilled to hear about the walking group as I'm involved in a few of them here at home.... I will certainly check out Busot and will see what the prices are like around that area. It's been great chatting to you and thanks so much for the insider knowledge. Miriam


----------



## Kerry UK

Miriam K said:


> Hi again,
> I was just wondering if there was anyone on this forum who is living in a village in the Alicante/Valencia area and if there is anyone out there... how have the locals accepted you? Do you feel part of the community... I think the thing I fear the most about relocating is I don't want to feel isolated.... If it's a new start in life then I want to embrace it and part of that would be finding a community to integrate with....


Following on from Grace's post, Busot has quite a large English speaking community if that appeals to you. I live in the same town as Grace and the local people have made me very welcome. But I would also strongly recommend renting before buying, wherever you think you would like to live. You can't really get a feel for a place until you have lived there for a few months.


----------



## Miriam K

Thanks Kerry UK. I believe you're both right about renting before buying so I'm going to take that on board.... Although I still feel a bit afraid the thoughts that there would be other people who speak English is a bit of comfort to me as if I had a problem or something my fear would be not being understood by people.... I think excitement is starting to overcome the fear now and I'm starting to smile about it now  Thanks so much!


----------



## Justina

Hi Grace, I did send you two pm messages, but was tokd to cut one of the letters which made it look nonsensical.


----------



## uniskinner

Hello Miriam 
Thanks for getting back to me, Looking at Murcia area not a beach person but love the mountains and walks. I think we will wait till we get over will pick up spanish faster I think and as you say a good way to meet people.. I am still trying to get my head round sending private messages

chow the now
uni skinner


----------



## tessscot

Hi Grace et al

I have really enjoyed reading these posts, it has been very informative. I have been lurking on this site for a while and found it very helpful and people are so friendly in their responses.

I am 50 years old, living off equity until my pension kicks in (from 55 onwards). I have lived in Thailand and I am keen to move to Spain. I am going to Malaga on 14th September and doing a two week Spanish course staying with a host family.

I would love to visit the area you are staying. Would it be possible to give me more information and perhaps meet up? I was also interested in the U3A group, I hadn't heard of this before but reading on line they seem to have a lot of events I would enjoy. If you can let me have any more info on this group and any other groups you found useful that would also be great.

Tess


----------



## Grace2014

Hi Tess,
Your Spanish course and host family sounds very interesting. Please tell all...
This place is called El Campello: around 30 minutes drive south from Benidorm and 30 minutes North from Alicante...thereabouts.
There are excellent facilities for folks who don't speak Spanish and would like to learn/practice. San Juan Bilingue group meet several times each week in various locations. The U3A you are aware of and there is the English Speaking Club, which you will find onlline also. There is the Castalla and ElCampello walkers group and many more. All have members who are English speakers and Spanish folks who are members, some wanting to improve their English while helping people practice and improve their Spanish. If you are on Facebook you'll find info' on each of the groups locally. I'd be happy to meet up in ElCampello if you manage a visit to the area. There are several hotels centrally located and inexpensive. Let me know what you decide to come here and I'll send you the names of the hotels. Hope you do make it to here, I'm sure you'll like it...not much not to like really. Best wishes. Keep in touch


----------



## tessscot

Hi 

Thank you for reply Grace.

The language course in Malaga sounds really good fun, I did a bit of research on line and then took a leap with the language school I felt most comfortable with. Its a course for over 50's, 3 hrs of lessons per day and then afternoons are spent on activities and sightseeing. The language school has on site accommodation but there were no spaces so I am staying with a host family. I am very excited about it. Not sure if I'm allowed to mention name but happy to, however, as I've not attended yet I can't give any recommendations.

I am planning on heading further up the coast after the course finishes. I'll spend about 1 month in Spain on this visit, I will be heading up to El Campello and would appreciate hotel recommendations and it would be great to meet up.


----------



## Grace2014

Happy to meet up when you're up this way. Let me ask some of the folks around here who have had friends and family using the hotels during recent weeks.
There are several inexpensive places to stay that are fairly central. I'll get back to you later in the week with recommendations. Love the sound of your language school. Hope it's as good as it sounds!


----------



## uniskinner

Thanks grace, we can't wait


----------



## uniskinner

*Hello*



baldilocks said:


> But Goretex is no substitute if you are really into rubber!


Hi
Im glad its worked out well for you, we are coming over to Murcia in feb to check the area and plan to look at quite a few of the property in this area. We are intending to retire out there within six month. Somewhere may be Murcia do not want near the costas inland for sure, and sure am looking forward to it all. 

When find a area we like will buy, but dont know how long it takes to buy over there, from putting an offer in to moving in? as we need to sell our own place too.

Just found this forum, and still trying to find my feet round it, how the heck do I send a private message plezzz

Uni


----------



## xabiaxica

uniskinner said:


> Hi
> Im glad its worked out well for you, we are coming over to Murcia in feb to check the area and plan to look at quite a few of the property in this area. We are intending to retire out there within six month. Somewhere may be Murcia do not want near the costas inland for sure, and sure am looking forward to it all.
> 
> When find a area we like will buy, but dont know how long it takes to buy over there, from putting an offer in to moving in? as we need to sell our own place too.
> 
> *Just found this forum, and still trying to find my feet round it, how the heck do I send a private message plezzz*
> 
> Uni



click the username of the member you want to send a Private Message to & if that member has the PM facility activated, you'll get a dropdown which says 'send Private Message to.....'


----------



## Sailor 36

I am another "silly old woman" who is relocating to CDS this weekend!! Although I am going there with my husband I am concerned about the move but we have rented our home here in the UK for 18 months so have the opportunity to return after that time if it doesn't work out. My main worries are : making friends , my limited grasp of Spanish , unsure of the Spanish legal system and I would love to continue teaching but haven't secured a job yet ! So any other "silly old women " out there able to help??


----------



## Allay sea

Hello Grace, just saw your message and wonder did you make the move? i too, am single and have been spending the winters in spain for a number of years but this will be only my second one on my own. i have a profound hearing loss which makes it difficult for socialising but you should be fine as people are friendly and helpful. I woud ove to hear how you are getting on if you took that giant leap.


----------



## ninanine

Hello there! I am in the same position and have been exploring North Eastern Spain between France and Barcelona. The system is quite complex for me since I am hopeless with bureaucracy !!! good luck to us!!!


----------



## Helenameva

ninanine said:


> Hello there! I am in the same position and have been exploring North Eastern Spain between France and Barcelona. The system is quite complex for me since I am hopeless with bureaucracy !!! good luck to us!!!


We live about 40km south of Barcelona and have just been through it / still going through some of it. My wife is Catalan so has been a great asset. If you have anything specific you need help with we can try and help.


----------



## ninanine

Thank you! I will do some more exploring and get in touch all the best


----------



## Allay sea

Keep us posted!


----------



## Esabelle

Hello Grace and Kerry

I am also in a similar position to Kerry and one question I have is would I be able to bring my 2 cats with me if I were to find a ground floor apartment? I am not familiar with the rules regarding having animals when living in a long-term rental in community development which has shared facilities such as pool and gardens. I really want to rent for a while and decide later on if I want to buy or continue renting. Any advice most welcome.


----------



## baldilocks

Esabelle said:


> Hello Grace and Kerry
> 
> I am also in a similar position to Kerry and one question I have is would I be able to bring my 2 cats with me if I were to find a ground floor apartment? I am not familiar with the rules regarding having animals when living in a long-term rental in community development which has shared facilities such as pool and gardens. I really want to rent for a while and decide later on if I want to buy or continue renting. Any advice most welcome.


Whether pets of any sort are permitted will depend on the property owner and/or if you are in a complex or on an urbanisation, the rules applicable.


----------



## DunWorkin

I live on a small urbanization of town houses. Pets are allowed but not in the communal gardens or pool. 

It is down to each individual owner whether he rents to people with pets or not. Dogs are not a problem but it would be difficult to keep cats from wandering into public areas. 

There are some houses that are in a slightly separate area from the pool and gardens. Cats would probably be ok there.

I am sure there are places like ours in other areas.


----------



## Simon22

Esabelle said:


> Hello Grace and Kerry
> 
> I am also in a similar position to Kerry and one question I have is would I be able to bring my 2 cats with me if I were to find a ground floor apartment? I am not familiar with the rules regarding having animals when living in a long-term rental in community development which has shared facilities such as pool and gardens. I really want to rent for a while and decide later on if I want to buy or continue renting. Any advice most welcome.


We had no issues with having a cat, as others have said you can't take them to the pool but that's not often an issue.


----------

